# Mitternachtsverkauf für Cataclysm



## Vranthor (8. April 2010)

Ich hab mir gerade mal aus lust & laune die Video's in einem Videoportal (Werbung suxx ) angeschaut. Es scheint ganz spaßig zu sein mit einigen kollegen die auch WoW spielen (irgendein) Add-On zu kaufen. Was macht ihr wenn Cataclysm (vielleicht) bei einem Mitternachts verkauf bereit steht?


----------



## Kizna (8. April 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade mal aus lust & laune die Video's in einem Videoportal (Werbung suxx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es kaufen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hängt stark davon ab wann es genau rauskommt. Ich habe nichts dagegen von der Uni nach Hause zu kommen und es dann auf meinen Tisch liegen zu sehen.


----------



## Vranthor (8. April 2010)

Ich meinte es eigentlich so, was ihr macht wenn Cataclysm kurz vor'm Release ist, ob ihr hin geht, oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sry fuer den Fehler.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

ne ^^ mitternachtsverkäufe sind nix für mich. muss mich nich mit 1000 nerds um 0 uhr vor nem laden um irgendein spiel prügeln


----------



## Ragnaz (8. April 2010)

hmm ... wie bei allen addons die bei amazon bestellen und sich am release tag freuen dass man net inner nacht raus musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ne ^^ mitternachtsverkäufe sind nix für mich. muss mich nich mit 1000 nerds um 0 uhr vor nem laden um irgendein spiel prügeln




Aber ist doch bestimmt interessant sich mit den Leuten dort zu unterhalten. Wer weiß, man findet immer neue Freunde oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und außerdem muss man sich net immer pruegeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt viele laeden die nur 2-4 Personen rein lassen, um nichts zu ueberstuerzen.


----------



## Tamîkus (8. April 2010)

nicht hingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausschlafen und es sich dan chillig nach der arbeit holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Aber ist doch bestimmt interessant sich mit den Leuten dort zu unterhalten. Wer weiß, man findet immer neue Freunde oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



leute die unbedingt um 0 uhr vor nem laden stehen MÜSSEN damit sie zu hause gleich los suchten können will ich garnich als freunde haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da bin ich besseres gewohnt ^^


----------



## Kafka (8. April 2010)

Ich liebe Mitternachtsaktionen, ganz nach dem Motto "Raid auf Media Markt plünern Jeder gegen Jeden!"^^


----------



## meelt (8. April 2010)

also ich würde schon hingehen mit paar freunden davor noch einen trinken gehen und dann zum mitternachts verkauf hat schon was es kommt nur auf den wochentag an überlege es mir bis dahin noch


----------



## Vranthor (8. April 2010)

... ich hoffe ja immernoch auf die Beta, wobei, wenn ich jetzt so ueberlege, die WotLK Beta hat mir zwar gefallen, aber dann hatte ich beim Release keine lust mehr auf einen Todesritter o0


----------



## MrBlaki (8. April 2010)

Wozu soll man sich dem Stress aussetzen ^^
Und bei solch einem Verkauf Freunde finden? 
Ich glaube alle die dort hingehen denken nur "Ich hol mir mein Spiel, fahre schnell nachhause und Level weiter".
Da lass ich mich doch lieber von Amazon beliefern und bekomme am Release Tag alles vor die Tür geliefert.


----------



## DarkDexter (8. April 2010)

Ich war bei beiden mitternachts verkäufen dabei. Ich werde es mir auch diesmal wieder antun. Unvergessen dabei das erste addon "the burning crusade" beim Media Markt in Wiesbaden. Dass soviele leute kommen wegen einem spiel um 0 uhr nachts hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten, da waren sogar leute dabei die WoW spielen die ich kannte, es aber nie von ihnen erwartet hab. Die stimmung war genial mit einigen hammer sprüchen in der schlange...

Als wotlk rauskam lief es nicht ganz so ab wie bei der ersten erweiterung.... da hatte ich das gefühl dass die die meisten es vorbestellt hatten.

Aber mitternachtsverkauf kann echt was lustiges sein wenn gleichgesinnte dabei sind.


Dex


----------



## Kizna (8. April 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich liebe Mitternachtsaktionen, ganz nach dem Motto "Raid auf Media Markt plünern Jeder gegen Jeden!"^^



Du wirst lachen, aber bei der BC Aktion in Bayern (Da war es um 06:00 uhr da Mitternachtsverkäufe noch verboten waren) gab es tatsächlich sowas wie einen Raid auf den Mediamarkt. Ging alles gesittet zu, aber als sich die Türen öffneten schrien die Ersten "gogogo massfear und alles rein", da ging das Gestürme los.


----------



## Flinkie01 (8. April 2010)

Für mich wäre es der erste Night-Raid...wird bestimmt interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atinuviell (8. April 2010)

ich werde chillig einen tag vorher zum händler meines vertrauens gehen und mir meine suchtschachtel abholen


----------



## Erdnusskopf (8. April 2010)

Ich kaufe es mir wieder direkt per Kreditkarte bei Blizzard. So habe ich alles in Bezug auf WoW gekauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seratos (8. April 2010)

Direkt, wenn der Termin fürs release draußen ist ne woche urlaub nehmen und zum mitternachtsverkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweety10317 (8. April 2010)

jo war auch bei lichtking beim mitternachtsverkauf in berlin dabei war cool mit nen paar freunden dabei zu sein 	is ja nicht nur das kaufen meist is ja noch irrgend nen evend dabei !!! nen paar bierbuden grillstände eca. !!! wie gesagt war lustig toll sahen auch die BLUTELFIN -Darstellerinnen aus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dagonzo (8. April 2010)

Also würde ich es wirklich darauf anlegen einer der ersten zu sein, dann würde ich das Addon als Download kaufen und hätte um 0.01Uhr meinen CD-Key.


----------



## Kalesia (8. April 2010)

dann schlaf mit dem pickligen / fetten Verkäufer(in) bei Mediamarkt und du hast es paar tage vorher ;D


----------



## Elnor (8. April 2010)

Geh ich hin, Stimmung da ist bombig immer wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenliebling (8. April 2010)

Also ich werde es mir 100% im mitternachtsverkauf holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (8. April 2010)

ne das würde mich als nerd enttarnen und die meissten denkên ich treib sport wenn ich net ans telefon gehe^^


----------



## JimPanse1893 (8. April 2010)

Ich war bei woltk mitternachtsverkauf mit kumpels war echt sau geil was wurde da gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nachts um 0 uhr 2000 leute beim media markt das bei einer arsch kälte das sidn so sachen die man net so schnell vergisst.Ich mein ein spiel zu kaufen ganz normal kann man jeden tag oder übers internet bestellen aber ein mitternachtsverkauf is schon was besonderes was man auch net so schnell vergisst.


----------



## Nurmalso (8. April 2010)

wärs nich einfacher sich den scheiß einfach im blizzard shop zu kaufen und runterzuladen? aber ka ob das überhaupt angeboten wird


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

einfacher ist es gewisse kontakte zu haben und das spiel schon installiert zu haben bevor es verkauft wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bololen (8. April 2010)

Hab dann sicher Schule aber gehe lieber mit Bruder und Kollegen in Mediamarkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. April 2010)

Nurmalso schrieb:


> wärs nich einfacher sich den scheiß einfach im blizzard shop zu kaufen und runterzuladen? aber ka ob das überhaupt angeboten wird


Schon, aber nicht gleich zum Verkaufsstart. Da muss man schon auf andere Webseiten zugreifen wo es zum Download angeboten wird. Schrieb ich ja schon. Dann um 0.01Uhr den Key bekommen und loslegen, sofern die Server das dann schon mitmachen^^


----------



## Zenti (8. April 2010)

ich würd wieder hingehen, sofern angeboten. war bei WolK ganz lustig beim Media Markt in Oldenburg. Diesmal wäre dann allerdings noch eine Kanne Kaffee dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (8. April 2010)

Wenn ich am nächsten Tag frei habe gehe ich es auch um Mitternacht kaufen wenn es geht. Zumal ich schon bei Gamestop mich für die CE habe eintragen lassen!!


----------



## Corann (8. April 2010)

Naja hingehen werd ich nicht. Ich werd einer der ersten sein der es Handelstechnisch vorm Verkauf in der Hand hat. Am Abend vorm Release isses dann aufm PC und ich kann bereits loslegen wenn einige grad mal anfangen in den Laden zu stürmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (8. April 2010)

btw kann man sich eigentlich schon für die cataclysm beta anmelden wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab.

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-5232416/Unbenannt.jpg.html 


siehe oben rechts.


----------



## Crush351 (8. April 2010)

Ich habs schon bei Amazon vorbestellt^^


----------



## Vranthor (8. April 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> btw kann man sich eigentlich schon für die cataclysm beta anmelden wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab.
> 
> http://www.pic-uploa...enannt.jpg.html
> 
> ...




Glaube das ist eher von Battle.net die Beta.. vielleicht irgendwelche Programme die eingebaut werden, wenn sie richtig auf der Seite funktionieren. 

Edit: Das ist der Systemcheck von Battle.net. Habs gerade runtergeladen. Weiß nicht so recht was es damit auf sich hat 

Nochmal Edit: Da steht irgendwas von "Beta-Tests die mich Interessieren: Nun steht zur auswahl welches Game man gerne spielt und in die Beta einsteigen will. Muesst ihr mal selber gucken^^ Kann es net so gut erklaeren


----------



## Konai (8. April 2010)

Hallo Leute !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe das mal so:

*" Jeder Gang macht schlank" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wieso nicht mal laufen ?
Wann kommt denn so ein eingefleischter WOW-Zocker vom Hocker ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohl mehr als wenig , also auf zum Markt und anstellen !

Nachts (hab ich mir sagen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) soll die Luft sogar besser sein !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also in diesem Sinne *"Macht was Ihr wollt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Lucreziana (8. April 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich liebe Mitternachtsaktionen, ganz nach dem Motto "Raid auf Media Markt plünern Jeder gegen Jeden!"^^




Eigentlich hasse ich ja Mitternachtsaktionen, aber du hast es mir gerade Schmackhaft gemacht! :-)
Bin dabei. :-)


----------



## Bannogk (8. April 2010)

Ich hol mir das AddOn wohl wieder 1-2 Tage nach Erscheinen und hoff dass dann die heftigsten bugs schon beseitigt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scark (8. April 2010)

Ich glaub ich geh in den MM hier um die Ecke nen Tag vorher. Bei Final Fantasy 13 hat das auch geklappt. "Da ist schon ein Preis dran, ist das heute schon verkäuflich?" "Nein tut mir leid. Erst ab morgen!" ... ich gewartet, bis se weg war, an die Kasse, bezahlt und wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spiele lagen da an der Infotheke schon hinter dem Thresen. Ich hab einfach zugegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (8. April 2010)

Scark schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich geh in den MM hier um die Ecke nen Tag vorher. Bei Final Fantasy 13 hat das auch geklappt. "Da ist schon ein Preis dran, ist das heute schon verkäuflich?" "Nein tut mir leid. Erst ab morgen!" ... ich gewartet, bis se weg war, an die Kasse, bezahlt und wech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



XD!

Glaube so mach ich das auch. Bei uns liegen die auch noch an der Infotheke, zum praesentieren oder so.. oder wenn die Ware gerade in die lagerhallen gebracht werden DD Dann greif ich diesmal auch einfach zu DD


----------



## Chelrid (8. April 2010)

ich war beim mitternachtsverkauf für woltk, ist schon lustig, wenn man mal sieht was für leute wow spielen, da war glaub auch nen älterer herr, denke so um die 60-70 und is mit woltk ce ausm laden gegangen, andere hatten nen wow shirt an, wo hinten charname und gilde draufsteht (hab ich mittlerweile auch 2 von)

und wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann (wegen arbeiten usw) werd ich auch zum cata mitternachtsverkauf gehen, habs addon zwar bei amazon vorbestellt, aber amazon war bei woltk 2 tage zu langsam, habs dann da einfach zurückgeschickt, genauso werd ich das mit cata auch machen.... wenn amazon schneller ist, auch ok, wenn nicht geh ich, wenn ich wie gesagt zeit habe, zum mitternachtsverkauf und schick amazon dann zurück.

und ein must: ich werd eins von meinen wow shirts anziehen ^^


----------



## Lord Aresius (8. April 2010)

Mir fehlt die Antwort " Nein, ich erhalte das Spiel schon paar Stunden eher."


----------



## Vranthor (8. April 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Antwort " Nein, ich erhalte das Spiel schon paar Stunden eher."



Kannst du kriegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn ich es hin bekomme xD) 

Edit: Noe, kriegst du doch net ^^ Geht nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> leute die unbedingt um 0 uhr vor nem laden stehen MÜSSEN damit sie zu hause gleich los suchten können will ich garnich als freunde haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ownage. Hast recht.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Erinnert mich Stark hierdran...... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre, wenn ich könnte aufjedenfall dabei ^_^


----------



## lordxanatos (8. April 2010)

wird es den download nicht direkt von blizz geben?
was macht man dann mit nem key von so nem onlineshop?
hab ja kb den zu kaufen und trotzdem keinen dl zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten werd ichs so machen,dürft wohl neben mit verkäufer(in) schlafen die schnellste methode sein, vorausgesetzt den dl, falls es ihn gibt, kann man schon nen tag vorher starten, das sollte aber eigentlich nicht von blizz verboten sein, oder?
dann kriegste den key vermutlich max um 01:00 vom onlinestore und es wird gleich losgesuchtet^^


----------



## Belsina5 (8. April 2010)

nee das tu ich mir kein 2 mal an
(meine füße waren mir eingeschlafen außerdem wars total kalt
und einige tage später war ich erkältet
ich bestell es mir bei amazon warscheinlich wenn mich das spiel bis dahin noch intressiert


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

lordxanatos schrieb:


> wird es den download nicht direkt von blizz geben?
> was macht man dann mit nem key von so nem onlineshop?
> hab ja kb den zu kaufen und trotzdem keinen dl zu haben
> 
> ...



Was nützt einem dann der Downloader wenn A Das Internet abschmiert oder B Die installation nicht funktioniert? (Mir schon mehrmals passiert)


----------



## Moktheshock (8. April 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich liebe Mitternachtsaktionen, ganz nach dem Motto "Raid auf Media Markt plünern Jeder gegen Jeden!"^^



aber nur wenn es den Erfolg " Ich bin doch nicht Blöd [Trampel 10 mediamarkt Mitarbeiter in 30 sekunden nieder]" gibt xD


----------



## Barnes66 (8. April 2010)

Also, ich hab geplant, wirklich zum Mitternachtsverkauf zu fahren, weil 1. wenn ich frei haben, bleibe ich sowieso bis frühstens 4 uhr auf, wieso also nicht dort hin und dann cataclysm spielen? und 2. um mir einfach das riesen spektakel da anzuschauen. Und mal herausfinden, wer hier in der Nähe so WoW zockt, finde ich mal ganz interessant. Und wenn ich als Letzter reinkommen, ist das eig auch wumpe, bei uns hier im Media Markt ist eine Plaette übergeblieben, also bei WotLK. Daher will ich mir das nicht entgehen lassen. Freuem ich schon richtig darauf.


----------



## Buerzel (8. April 2010)

Ich war beim Lichking Mitternachtsverkauf, werd auch wieder hingehen.
War total schnell drin obwohl wir erst 10 vor ankamen und gedrängelt wurde auch nicht.


----------



## sigimalygos (8. April 2010)

Seratos schrieb:


> Direkt, wenn der Termin fürs release draußen ist ne woche urlaub nehmen und zum mitternachtsverkauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## syntaxsniffler (8. April 2010)

Sicher nicht hingehen zu so einem Verkauf viel zu viel Aufwand da es "nur" ein Spiel ist.
Entweder liefern lassen oder etwas später kaufen, ich fand es seltsam das nach dem Release auf einmal einige Arbeitskollegen "krank/Urlaub" waren/hatten für 3-5 Tage (ist toll in ner EDV Zentrale mit nur 2-3 Leuten wo normalerweise 6-8 sind, je nach Schicht)


----------



## Dagonzo (8. April 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> btw kann man sich eigentlich schon für die cataclysm beta anmelden wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab.
> 
> http://www.pic-uploa...enannt.jpg.html
> 
> ...


Das kannst du schon seit einem halben Jahr machen.


----------



## Dalfi (8. April 2010)

werde es wieder vorbestellen nachmittags abholen in Ruhe installieren und dann erstmal 3 Stunden meinen Login Bildschirm bewundern während überall in God Old Germany andere es mir gleichtun.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxdaxterxx (8. April 2010)

warum lese ich hier nur Amazon gibt doch weit bessere Spieleversender wo man auch vorbestellen kann wie gamesonly


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. April 2010)

ich fahre, sofern ich zeit habe, zum mitternachtsverkauf.
nicht unbedingt weil ich das spiel gleich nachts zocken will, sondern viel eher um das ganze mal live zu sehen.

bei amazon würd ich nicht bestellen. denn die liefern mittlerweile auch über hermes aus. hermes hat ja bekanntermassen überall massiven personalmangel. da bleiben ständig pakete liegen und werden erst nen tag später ausgefahren.


----------



## Nanojason92 (8. April 2010)

Ich schlafe lieber. Nur wegen einen Spiel sich an ne Glasscheibe quetschen und wie ein Geier auf das spiel stürzen habe ich nicht nötig^^ Lieber Nach der Arbeit in die nächste Stadt fahren und es dort anständig und chillig kaufen, das speil rennt ja nicht weg, auch wenn es dann bestimmt ausverkauft ist xD

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten^^


----------



## Azerak (8. April 2010)

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig heftig sich um 0 Uhr an einen Elektromarkt zu stellen (wahrscheinlicher sind zwar 2 stunden früher aber naja) 
um nur diese olle Packung mit dem Spiel zu kriegen.

Am besten danach auch noch zocken um die Uhrzeit.. meinem Kind würde ich da aber was erzählen...
Naja.. ich werd zur Schule gehen und dann aufm Heimweg gemütlich bei Media Markt oder so vorbei gucken. Wird eh nicht ausverkauft sein.. bei uns in Hamburg verkauft sich WoW ziemlich mies ~ Collectors Editionen kriegt man hier immer noch im normalen Gamestop.


Ist und bleibt nur ein Spiel dafür mach ich so nen Blödsinn nicht mit ^^


----------



## Ukmâsmú (8. April 2010)

is ä weng  nerdig
und eher keine party und schlangestehen find ich megapanne, sind doch net in der DDR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorallem wenn du ES hast kannst du ES sicher net glei spielen weil alle server down sein werden... wie immer.


----------



## elsabell (8. April 2010)

Beim wotlk vorverkauf war ich auch dabei obwohl ich nur ein casual bin der nur an raidtagen abend´s zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist wie ich finde einfach ein erlebnis , werd mich mimt kumpel aus meiner gilde dahinbegeben nochn bierchen kippen und die stimmung genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Installieren aber erst am nächsten Tag, bzw vllt sogar später , das bremst die leude die meinen man würde direckt nach dem kauf anfangen zu level´n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (8. April 2010)

Also ich werde mit den Mitternachtsverkauf definitiv schenken. War in Hannover beim WotLK Mitternachtsverkauf im Mediamarkt. Dachte, dass da wie bei Harry Potter die Leute in Verkleidung, etc. hingehen. Dem war aber nicht so....eine Stunde im Nieselregen anstehen, um sich dann durch ein provisorisches Euro-Paletten-Gateway grüppchenweise in den Laden schieben zu lassen....war wirklich nicht spektakulär und auch nicht angenehm. 
Nach zwei Stunden war ich dann endlich wieder zu Hause. Nachts installieren und anspielen war auch nur bedingt möglich, da der Mitternachtsverkauf in der Woche stattfand. Und extra einen Urlaubstag zu opfern war's mir dann auch nicht wert.

Da bleibe ich bei Cataclysm lieber im Bett und nehme das Päkchen vom Versandhaus meines Vertrauens am nächsten Tag entspannt in Empfang.


----------



## baumthekaito (9. April 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich fahre, sofern ich zeit habe, zum mitternachtsverkauf.
> nicht unbedingt weil ich das spiel gleich nachts zocken will, sondern viel eher um das ganze mal live zu sehen.
> 
> bei amazon würd ich nicht bestellen. denn die liefern mittlerweile auch über hermes aus. hermes hat ja bekanntermassen überall massiven personalmangel. da bleiben ständig pakete liegen und werden erst nen tag später ausgefahren.


 

also bei uns liefern sie per DHL und ich bin rundum zufrieden. Zudem bin ich premium mitglied sprich keine versandkosten usw. und es gab nie probleme. Amazon ist TOP!!


----------



## Talin78 (9. April 2010)

BC hatte ich damals schon 2 Tage vor release zu liegen. WotlK habe ich mir erst nächsten Tag geholt. Glaube dieses mal tue ich mir mal son Mitternachtsverkauf an. Alles halt mal durcherleben. Aber zocken werde ich danach trotzdem nicht, sondern danach erstmal pennen.


----------



## axela (9. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ne ^^ mitternachtsverkäufe sind nix für mich. muss mich nich mit 1000 nerds um 0 uhr vor nem laden um irgendein spiel prügeln



/sign


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (9. April 2010)

Ich werde - wenn es mit der Arbeitszeit passt, mal mit ranfahren und schauen wieviel hier in MD beim Media Markt los ist. Wenns nicht allzu viel ist, nehm' ich das Add-On gleich mit, wenn es doch voll sein sollte, warte ich bis der MM wirklich regulär geöffnet wird und kauf' es mir da.

Kann zwar über Amazon nicht direkt klagen (erst gestern kam mein Navi, das ich nicht mal 20 Stunden vorher bestellt hatte), allerdings hatte ich schon öfters mit Probleme mit vorbestellten Spielen. Die kamen dann regelmäßig erst einen Tag nach Release, leider. Also werde ich diesmal die Dienste des örtlichen MM oder Saturns in Anspruch nehmen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerHutmacher (9. April 2010)

andere gehen jedes WE inne Zappelbude und saufen sich die Birne zu, da Gönn ich mir gern 1x im Jahr, wenn überhaupt, den Mitternachtsverkauf vonnem WoW Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (9. April 2010)

Nachdem ich WotLK auch bei Amazon bestellt habe und ebenfalls einen Tag länger warten musste, bevor es bei mir angekommen ist, hoffe ich dieses Mal auf eine andere Lösung.

Es gibt ja nebem dem bereits genannten MediaMarkt noch eine zweite Elektronik-Kette (die auch zum Metro-Konzern gehört) und dort konnte man WotLK schon am Vorabend ab 19.00 Uhr kaufen. Ein damaliger Gildenkollege hat das gemacht und war bereits gegen 22.00 Uhr in Nordend. Wenn es Cata auch schon zu kaufen gibt, werde ich dieses Weg nutzen. Sonst halt einen Tag später. Da ich früh raus muss, ist mir der Mitternachtsverkauf entschieden zu spät.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. April 2010)

Ich hoffe ernsthaft, dass der Mitternachtsverkauf dieses Mal wirklich ab Mitternacht ist.
Ich bin zum WOTLK Release 48 Stunden lang aufgeblieben um den Mitternachtsverkauf nicht zu verpassen.
Bin dann bei Media Markt angekommen und da hieß es "Also wir verkaufen das Spiel schon seit 20 Uhr". -.-


----------



## Freakypriest (9. April 2010)

Mitternachtsverkäufe sind immer ganz witzig und gar nicht so schlimm wie man denkt. Ich finde es 1000stressfreier als Tagsüber in die Stadt zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde definitiv hingehen da ich die folgenden Tage eh Urlaub haben werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xâr (9. April 2010)

> Ich liebe Mitternachtsaktionen, ganz nach dem Motto "Raid auf Media Markt plünern Jeder gegen Jeden!"^^






haha ja ich fands auch bisher witzig. Erstmal schön ein Bier süppeln gehen und danach schnell beim Gamehändler des Vertrauens vorbei. Bei BC haben wir es beim MEdia Markt in Köln gemacht. Zuerst waren es nur ein paar. Am Ende war es super voll, Würstchen/Bierwagen tauchten auf, dann auch die polizei und Schaulustige. Eine Komplette Türscheibe ging zu bruch, ich dachte, das gibts gar nicht. Einfach nur witzig am Ende.


----------



## xxdaxterxx (9. April 2010)

Also wenn ich bei meinem versandhaus bestelle bekomme ich jedes spiel egal welches ein bis zwei tage vor release das ist so firmenphysolophie bei dem versandhaus


----------



## Izara (9. April 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass ich extra hingehen werde ^^ Es sei denn, ich nachtaktive Eule latsch zufällig am MediaMarkt oder so vorbei, wenns kurz davor ist, weil ich dann noch Hunger hatte und aus dem Haus musste xD

Sollte ich nicht zufällig dran vorbeilaufen, wenns so weit ist, würde ich es sehr ärgerlich finden, wenn am nächsten Morgen alles ausverkauft wäre und ich mit dem zocken warten müsste -.-

(wobei ich noch nicht lang genug zocke und ehrlich gesagt cataclysm noch in weiter Ferne sehen will, damit ich die ganzen Erfolge noch nachholen kann xD )


----------



## Atoc_lol (9. April 2010)

1. würde nie aufstehen ^^ 
2. ich bestells mir vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ångela (9. April 2010)

Talin78 schrieb:


> BC hatte ich damals schon 2 Tage vor release zu liegen. WotlK habe ich mir erst nächsten Tag geholt. Glaube dieses mal tue ich mir mal son Mitternachtsverkauf an. Alles halt mal durcherleben. Aber zocken werde ich danach trotzdem nicht, sondern danach erstmal pennen.



Musste ja eh, weil die Server dann eh wieder bis mindestens 11 Uhr, eher 13 Uhr down sein werden, genau wie bei WotLK ;-)

Was hab ich ein Glück, dass ich das Spiel schon am Abend vorher bekomme, manchmal sind Verwandte doch zu was zu gebrauchen *g*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

Genau darum gehe ich net :> 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLT4B8sVpVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 O.o und wenn ich gehe würde nur mit einer Knarre.. und jeder der mir in den weg kommt erschieße ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. April 2010)

amazon und gut ist.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (10. April 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> also bei uns liefern sie per DHL und ich bin rundum zufrieden. Zudem bin ich premium mitglied sprich keine versandkosten usw. und es gab nie probleme. Amazon ist TOP!!


das ist zufall mit was amazon versendet. auch bei euch liefert amazon mit hermes aus. wenn man pech hat kommt es per hermes und dann erst nen tag später.

ich hab die letzten addons auch per amazon bestellt, aber jetzt wo die auch per hermes versenden sicher nicht mehr.


----------



## Zagron666 (10. April 2010)

Gesagt getan. Im Sauseschritt
marschieren die zwölf Apostel mit. 
Und was sie im Bordell getrieben, 
hat uns Herr Satan aufgeschrieben:


----------



## Manitu2007 (10. April 2010)

Ich glaub ich werds dieses Jahr gelassen angehen und es mir am nächsten Tag kaufen. Denn bei LK wars ja schon nen Chaos mit der Installation und den Laggs, ganz zu schweigen von den temorären ausfällen der Server.

Also am nächsten Tag in den MM meines Vertrauens und gemütlich kaufen bzw wirds ja zu releas denke ich mal auch in der Acc Verwaltung zum Downloaden geben und man muss lediglich den Account auf Cata erweitern

scheiß auf CE, was hab ich denn bitte von sonem beknackten IG Pet oder nem Schlüsselband? Alles nur Staubfänger

35 Euro für das Spiel ist eigentlich schon teuer genug da muss ich keine 100 ausgeben um noch nen Buch und ne DVD dazu zu bekommen die ich mir eh nur einmal anschaue.

mfg


----------



## RedDevil96 (10. April 2010)

War beim WotlK Mitternachtsverkauf dabei , und auch bei cata werd ich mal schauen ^^


----------



## Larmina (10. April 2010)

Ich würd vielleicht aus Spaß hingehen dieses Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjorrghh (10. April 2010)

Bei wotlk hatten wir es vorbestellt. Anschließend beim Nachtverkauf mit ein paar Freunden und 'ner Kiste Bier vorm Laden platziert. Nachteil war nur daß, als wir das Spiel hatten und der Kasten leer war, wir noch die nächste Kneipe stürmten und ich den nächsten Tag irgendwie gar keine Lust aufs Zocken hatte.
Ansonsten empfehle ich, will man einer der Ersten sein, das Addon via Direktdownload erstehen.
Ich werde es dieses mal im Laden vorbestellen und dann morgens abholen.


----------



## Narfu (10. April 2010)

Mitternachtsverkauf mach ich nicht mehr mit! Vorbestellen ---> 1 Tag nach dem Release abholen gehen, ohne Stress.


----------



## Skyler93 (10. April 2010)

ich würd vllt schon mitmachen, wer dann aber besoffen und das endet nicht gut


----------



## Alcasim (12. April 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Liste mit den Elektronikläden die einen Mitternachtsverkauf anbieten? Würde mich, als Schweizer interessieren, da es hier bis jetzt noch keinen Mitternachtsverkauf gab.. leider


----------



## Jice (12. April 2010)

Werde es wie bei Wotlk wieder amchen.
Es war mal ne interessante Atmosphere vorm MEdiamarkt zu stehen mit Bierwagen udn Grillbude.
Allein scho die Wotlk Version mit Jan Hegenberg Autogramm war es Wert ;-)
Werde also wieder hingehen mit Kollegen und feiern ;-)


----------



## Darequi (12. April 2010)

Ich werd es machen wie bei WotLK, wenn es wieder an einem Mittwoch ist, 
werd ich vorher bei uns im Kino in die Sneak gehen, und dann zum mitternachtsverkauf,
der um 2Uhr beginnt.
Ansonsten werd ich mich irgendwann mit nem Campingstuhl vorsetzen. 
(... und das erste Level machte er noch in der gleichen nacht ...)


----------



## Murfy (12. April 2010)

Entweder vorbestellen oder einfach nach der Arbeit/Schule/Uni auf dem nach Hause Weg kaufen.

Wenn man um 0:01 den Key hat sind alle anderen schlauen doch auch schon da und sind fleißig am questen, die ersten Tage wirds questen eh wieder UNMÖGLICH sein, also lieber gechillt angehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dank DF schnell ein paar inis für ep abklappern, vielleicht so das erste Level machen und dann gehts um so fixer. ;D


----------



## ScreamSchrei (12. April 2010)

Ich war zu Wotlk beim Media Markt und so an sich war es ganz cool. Lief auch ohne Probleme von statten. Fakt ist aber das ich dieses Jahr das Geld für eine CE gleich bereit halten werde UND ich werde mit einem Taxi hinfahren. Letztes Jahr bin ich ins Main-Taunus-Zentrum mit dem Bus und kam dann nicht mehr zurück da es länger gedauert hatte als ich angenommen habe. Das mach ich nicht nochmal mit ^^

Edit: Achja und die Gespräche mit den Leuten etc. waren ganz cool. Hat richtig Spass gemacht.. es war nur sau kalt ^^


----------



## Mäuserich (12. April 2010)

Ich werds genau so wie bei WotLK machen:

Nachmittag vor Release nen Raum zur LAN-Party umbestücken, dann mit meinen Kumpels kräfte sammeln (Burger King oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und so gegen 23:00 Uhr beim örtlichem GameStop wo die CE des Addons schon vorbestellt auf mich wartet eintrudeln und so gegen 00:30 zu Hause sein und los legen!

Wird sicher wieder lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (14. April 2010)

ich würde mir den Stress des Mitternachts verkauf nicht antun, ich werde es mir lieber Vorbestellen und abwarten.


----------



## Al_xander (14. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ne ^^ mitternachtsverkäufe sind nix für mich. muss mich nich mit 1000 nerds um 0 uhr vor nem laden um irgendein spiel prügeln



Aber das ist doch der SPAß an der Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei WotLK hat man sich in Stuttgart auch geprügelt xD Einem wurde die Nase gebrochen... von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na ja war 's letzte Edition ^^ Deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich würd hingehen


----------



## Dogarn (14. April 2010)

ich lieg mit dem Zelt schon 2 tage VOR dem mitternachtsrelease da und campe den Spawn ab^^


----------



## Exid (14. April 2010)

ich glaub ich nehm mir dann 1 Woche frei... will den ersten 85er aufm Realm!


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (14. April 2010)

Exid schrieb:


> ich glaub ich nehm mir dann 1 Woche frei... will den ersten 85er aufm Realm!


Viel Spaß aber es gibt Spieler die dafür 4 Tage am stück spielen wenn es sein muss auch ohne zu schlafen, ein Kollege hat das zumindest für 80 getan.


----------



## DiemoX (14. April 2010)

Also ich habe keine Lust mit meinem Auto noch nachts da rumzukurven, und ein paar Tage blau machen -  ne danke. Lieber bei Amazon vorbestellen und sich für die nächsten paar Tage Zeit nehmen.


----------



## Runus (14. April 2010)

Also ich war das erste mal bei WotLK beim Mitternachtsverkauf da der Media Markt in meinem Dorf das bei BC nicht gemacht hat und ich war Positiv überrascht der Parkplatz war voll mit ner Schlange und um 0 Uhr ham se immer ca. 8 Leute reingelassen. War schon um 8 dort mit paar Kumpels, Campingstühlen und ner Kiste Bier. Hat echt Spaß gemacht und man konnte sich mit allen über sein Lieblingsspiel unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Am besten war ein Kumpel von mir Brüllt "Für die Allianz" alles Still kaum einer sagt was, dann hab ich den Ruf "Für die Horde" gewagt und fast die Gesamte Menge hat gebrüllt, war einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also werd ich bei Cataclysm wieder um 8 Uhr vorm Media Markt stehen und mit meinen Kumpels dort Chillen, diesmal werden aber 2 Kisten Bier gekauft, da wir die Hälfte an arme Bedürftige verkauft haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurk1 (14. April 2010)

Ich will diesmal auch mit zwei Freunden hin =) Mal sehen wie es wird


----------



## Silitria (14. April 2010)

Nein ich mache es wie bei WotLK und lasse es mir von Amazon schicken, damit ich schon um 21 Uhr anfangen kann zu lvln.....



....so habe ich es auch mit Wotlk gemacht als ich es hatte.....installiert......angefangen zu leveln.....und um 1 Uhr war ich schon 71! (:


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. April 2010)

Da habe ich mal eine Frage zu Amazon , manche sagen es ist der größte Mist, dort vorzubestellen und andere sagen: es ist super ich habe das Spiel schon sehr viel früher bekommen!

Was ist jetzt richtig?


----------



## Lenay (14. April 2010)

Für die die nicht arbeiten müssen und rund um die Uhr zocken können ist das sicherlich ganz nett,jedoch nicht für die jenigen die 'nen Job haben.Ich z.B. lass es mir ganz chillig per Post bringen,das bringt kein Stress mit sich und man stirbt deswegen auch nicht, nur weil man ein par Stunden hinter den anderen liegt die meinen sich um 0 Uhr vor den Saturn oder den Mediamarkt stellen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ach was solls. (15. April 2010)

Das ist eben der grund wieso ich es tue .. ich möcht mich amüsieren .. wenn ihr wüsstet was bei uns beim WotLKing release los war ^^ 

ich lach immer noch


----------



## blooooooody (15. April 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade mal aus lust & laune die Video's in einem Videoportal (Werbung suxx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe es mal weider über WOG Vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Voraussichtlich werd ich das Spiel wieder einen tag vorher bekommen, wie letztes jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (15. April 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich habe es mal weider über WOG Vorbestellt
> ...



Hmm ich kenn WoG als World of Gothic liege aber warscheinich falsch^^

Ich überlege hinzugehen denn spaß macht es sicher aber schule/arbeit ist halt wichtiger...nja was solls mal gucken^^


----------



## Ralevor (15. April 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Das ist eben der grund wieso ich es tue .. ich möcht mich amüsieren .. wenn ihr wüsstet was bei uns beim WotLKing release los war ^^



Naja, bei mir ähnlich. Schon allein aus dem Grund, dass mal was abgeht (Massenschlacht wegen nem Plastikpäckchen mit CD -Inhalt gegen Nerds und anderen Abschaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 
Eigentlich wärs nen Wunder, wenn da wo ich wohne nen Mitternachtsverkauf im Media Markt startet (Schweiz, im Dreiländereck), aber ausser hoffen kann ich grad nicht viel tun . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steven9797 (15. April 2010)

Ich kaufs mir lieber am nächsten tag was will ich um mitternacht mit dem game da will ich schlafen und überhaupt ich raide lieber icc oder so als den media markt


----------



## Fr3ak3r (15. April 2010)

ich war schon bei den anderen beiden addons beim mitternachtsverkauf dabei und wenns klappt bin ich auch beim nächsten dabei, nich wegen dem addon selbst, sondern weil dort immer gute stimmung war und man sieht wer alles so wow spielt.


----------



## tuerlich (15. April 2010)

zum glück arbeitet mein nachbar bei mediamarkt... hat mir auch schon wotlk quasi reserviert, bevor die meute reingelassen wurde ^^


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (15. April 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Was macht ihr wenn Cataclysm (vielleicht) bei einem Mitternachts verkauf bereit steht?



Schlafen oder Fernsehen, kommt drauf an.


----------



## hax (15. April 2010)

ich werd auf jeden wieder zum mitternachtsverkauf bei media markt gehen.
wenn man schnell dran kommt und nach hause düst sind die ersten quests noch nicht so überfarmt wie den morgen danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro @ atreia (15. April 2010)

Ich werds mir auch vorbestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings bei einem Kollegen, und hoffe so es auch rechtzeitig noch vor dem offiziellem Release zu erhalten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narfmaster (16. September 2010)

Konai schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Konai, ich liebe dich... Nein ernsthaft... Ich hab dich richtig gern... Kein anderer Beitrag zu diesem Thema hat mir ein solchen Lachflash beschert xD



Ok zurück zum Ernst des Lebens... Moment. Der is grad im Urlaub... Also was solls xD

Ich mach das abhängig von Folgenden Faktoren:
1. Geht dafür Schulzeit drauf?
2. Macht der Multimediafachhandel in meiner Nähe überhaupt da mit?
3. Hab ich dazu überhaupt Bock?
4. Hab ich's mir nicht schon vorher beim Onlineversand geholt?

In diesem Sinne:

Frohes Vorm-Media-Markt-campen


----------



## sharas1 (16. September 2010)

Ich bestell das bei meinem megacompany laden vor, werde gemütlich einen tag vor release hindackeln und es mir kaufen.
Installieren, bis server-up warten und loszocken..hab auch noch 4 Wochen Urlaub dieses Jahr...
Das Addon kann also kommen^^


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2010)

Ich würde nie zu so einem Mitternachts Verkauf gehen viel zu nerdig :\


----------



## Versace83 (16. September 2010)

habs mir bei amazon bestellt... 1. hab ich keine Lust mitten in der Nacht in die Stadt zu gehen und 2. muss ich eh arbeiten.


----------



## Ultimo01 (16. September 2010)

Ich bestells bei amazon wenn die ce verfügbar ist und wart solange, am anfang ist's wie immer natürlich unspielbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ned soooo schlimm wenns 1 tag nach release kommt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dat_holgi (16. September 2010)

Weiß leider echt nicht mehr bei welchem Addon , ob BC oder WotLK, aber bei einem hatte Saturn in Flensburg mit ner Kneipe zusammen gearbeitet, das war sehr nett.
Erst ein wenig noch rumgesessen und gequatscht, wirklich recht chillig, und auch nicht voll oder nerdig, und um 0:00 Uhr ging der Verkauf los, aber nicht voll der Ansturm sondern recht ruhig, es haben sich die meisten einfach langsam mal in den hinteren Bereich bewegt wo es dann verkauft wurde, waren wohl nicht unbednigt die Leute da, die gleich noch bis zum nächsten Morgen 5 Level geschafft haben wollten. Aber so wie es da war würd ich das sogar noch mal machen.


----------



## Fenrieyr (16. September 2010)

das wird so geil *-*


----------



## Mayestic (16. September 2010)

Mitternachtverkäufe sind nix für mich, weil .....

...es garnicht soviele Stellen gibt die das anbieten
...und ich somit garkeine Lust habe XXX KM fahren zu müssen um nen Laden zu finden der das macht
...ich nicht stundenlang anstehn möchte, in den Laden rennen möchte und um meine Exemplar nicht erkämpfen möchte
...dort immer wieder seltsame Gestalten gesichtet werden (neben meiner eigenen Person *kicher* )
...es mir total egal ist ob ich es als erster installieren kann um evtl einen dieser Server 1st Erfolge abzugreifen
...ich Anfang November, sofern es dann tatsächlich erscheint, sowieso keinen Urlaub bekomme
...ich um diese Zeit für gewöhnlich im Bett liege oder ins Bett gehe
...ich um diese Zeit manchmal noch mit meiner Freundin "spiele" *hihi*
...ich mir das Spiel lieber bringen lasse (ich bin halt faul)
...WoW nurn Hobby ist und nicht mein Lebensinhalt
...ich damit rechne das sowieso nicht alles reibungslos funktionieren wird
...ich mir das Addon wohl erst ne Woche später bestellen werde weil alles total überlaufen ist
...weil ich ein Gimp bin und ohne meine Mods nicht spielen kann


----------



## Dalfi (16. September 2010)

Werde es machen wie immer. Vorbestellen im Laden meines Vertrauens, nach der Arbeit vorbei fahren und abholen. Dann nach Hause installieren und hoffen das am Tag darauf nach der Arbeit der Login Blidschirm in weniger als 30 min durch ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (16. September 2010)

mitternachtsverkauf -> bis sonntag abend/nacht durchzocken -> schlafen -> arbeiten -> weiterspielen :>


----------



## Kartonics (16. September 2010)

Azerak schrieb:


> Finde ich ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig heftig sich um 0 Uhr an einen Elektromarkt zu stellen (wahrscheinlicher sind zwar 2 stunden früher aber naja)
> um nur diese olle Packung mit dem Spiel zu kriegen.
> 
> Am besten danach auch noch zocken um die Uhrzeit.. meinem Kind würde ich da aber was erzählen...
> ...




Kind und noch Schule sag mal wie jung bist du?

Lieber sowas machen anstatt so früh ein Kind haben.


----------



## Dcrazydream (16. September 2010)

Ich war bei WoTLK schon beim Mitternachtsverkauf.
War Lustig und ne nette Erfahrung werd ich mir aber kein zweites mal antun.
Cata werd ich vorbestellen.


----------



## VallovShatt (16. September 2010)

Ich persönlich find das ja allgemein ziemlich albern sich zu tausenden in irgendwelchen Läden um irgendwelchen Mist zu prügeln, nachdem man vorher 2 Tage vor dem Laden campiert hat. Seis Mitternachtsverkäufe, SSV oder Do. morgens beim Aldi.

Wenn ichs bei Amazon bestell, komm ich beim Release mittags von der Arbeit und das Spiel liegt im Briefkasten. Also, wieso sollte ich mich so quälen? Wegen ein paar Stunden? Zu dem Preis, dass ich wegen nem Spiel entweder nen Urlaubstag verschwende oder ärger mim Chef bekomm?


----------



## Annovella (16. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade mal aus lust & laune die Video's in einem Videoportal (Werbung suxx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2010)

Naja, ich lass es mir per Amazon bringen, Server gehen sowieso frühstens um 11 on und die Lieferung kommt um 10... Da hat man genug Zeit.


----------



## Cathan (16. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich würde nie zu so einem Mitternachts Verkauf gehen viel zu nerdig :\



/sign


----------



## DiegoDark (16. September 2010)

Ich würde hin gehen aber nicht alleine!! (Frau kommt mit)!!! 
Aber wenn dann in Berlin, da dort noch der nutzen der kommunikation mit der verwandschaft möglich ist die dort leben (nein die zocken kein WoW)!^^


----------



## Malis23 (16. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja, ich lass es mir per Amazon bringen, Server gehen sowieso frühstens um 11 on und die Lieferung kommt um 10... Da hat man genug Zeit.



/sign^^

und um 12 sind die server eh wieder down


----------



## mark_renton (16. September 2010)

Ich werds bei mir im Laden bestellen, es abends noch vor allen Mitternachtskäufern mit nehmen und so Frau mich lässt dann pünktlich on sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (16. September 2010)

wenn es günstig fällt und ich nicht arbeiten muß geh ich sicher zum mitternachtsverkauf, ist immer wieder interessant zu sehen wer so alles wow spielt.
und natürlich muß alles auf kamera verewigt werden.


----------



## gehhamsterbn (16. September 2010)

Weiß jemand wo es einen Mitternachtsverkauf in Oberösterreich gibt?


----------



## Pereace2010 (16. September 2010)

Da ein gewisser Freund meines Vertrauens in einem Spieleladen arbeitet hab ich es dumdidum installiert wenn alle anderen um 0 Uhr bei Saturn vor der Tür steht


----------



## Drakhgard (16. September 2010)

Mitternachtsverkauf ist mir zu stressig und generell zu überfüllt.

Ich hab es vorbestellt. Am Release-Tag und die erste Woche halt ich mich auch noch mit dem Spielen zurück, da sowieso alles überfüllt ist und die Server in die Knie gehen.


----------



## coolden (16. September 2010)

ich  werde auch zum mitternachts verkauf mit ein kumpel gehen zu Media Markt in der besten Stadt Mönchengladbach ^^ will die Collectros  Edition  haben


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. September 2010)

Ich würde es vorbestellt, wie immer einen Tag früher bekommen, Installieren und um Mitternacht rum über die Leute lachen, die paar stunden rum stehen und meinen sie wäre die ersten die das spiel haben.


----------



## nea-polis (16. September 2010)

Ich verlass mich da ganz auf Amazo...oh, ist das Werbung? Hmm ich verfälsch mal den Namen ist sicherer... da ganz auf Abazom, die haben mich da noch nie enttäuscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (16. September 2010)

Krieg es von meinem Spielehandel des Vertrauerns und da sogar sobald es geliefert wird (ca. ne Woche davor). Netterweise ist dieses mal eine CE für mich dabei.


----------



## Cathan (16. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich würde es vorbestellt, wie immer einen Tag früher bekommen, Installieren und um Mitternacht rum über die Leute lachen, die paar stunden rum stehen und meinen sie wäre die ersten die das spiel haben.


geh mit der Cata Verpackung hin und schrei: "first"
Und sag mir wieviele hinter dir hergerannt sind.


----------



## Aki†A (16. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Was macht ihr wenn Cataclysm (vielleicht) bei einem Mitternachts verkauf bereit steht?



es wird definitiv nen mitternachtsverkauf geben die frage is nur wo...(sc2 war ja auch nur in berlin oder so)

wenns in meiner nähe und eventuell mal am WE oder in ferien wäre würd ich vielleicht sogar hin gehn, aber wärend der schulzeit is sowas unmöglich und selbst am we eig auch...

 auserdem musste um nen "guten platz" zu bekommen eh nen tag vorher oder früher dort sein



MrBlaki schrieb:


> Da lass ich mich doch lieber von Amazon beliefern und bekomme am Release Tag alles vor die Tür geliefert.


----------



## Flowersun (16. September 2010)

Also ne ganz ehrlich. Ich würd mich nich um einer der ersten zu sein 20 Stunden vor Einlass vor nen Laden stellen und warten. Umgeben von Nerds (Natürlich nicht alle, is nur ne Vermutung...). Ich kauf mir das eh lieber 1 Woche später; dann is in den Startgebieten nichmehr die Hölle los und es streiten sich z.B. nich 50 Leute um Hogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Schön ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Flowersun


----------



## Tschinkn (16. September 2010)

Bei Mitternachtsverkäufen findet der normale Mensch keine Freunde - da sind v.a. Zombies unterwegs.
Gefühlte 90% Horde - zumindest war ich mir sehr sicher einige Taurenspieler gesehen zu haben.

Lustig sind Mitternachtsverkäufe aber durchaus. Der letzte war 5 Gehminuten von meiner Haustür entfernt. Ich denke ich würde wieder hingehen - schon allein um die Tauren wieder zu sehen^^


----------



## dat_holgi (16. September 2010)

Auf was für Verkäufen ihr alle wart unglaublich. Naja ich habs ja anders erlebt.


----------



## Schiimon (16. September 2010)

Nein, hab ich bei Wotlk gemacht, diesmal liefert amazon um 24uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*edit: Bei uns war der Mitternachtsverkauf übrigens 2 Fußminuten vom Saturn in der Innenstadt in einem Club, indem vorher halt sone Art Release-Party war. Nette Leute da und die typische Zockerumgebung sieht halt anders aus, daher blieben viele Stereotypen aus.


----------



## Zwirbel (16. September 2010)

weiss noch nicht fehlt als option , denn ich weiss es noch nicht ^^


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. September 2010)

nö da ich es bei meinem Spielehändler meines Vertrauens sogar nen Tag vor Verkaufsstart bekommen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elvaras459 (16. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Aber ist doch bestimmt interessant sich mit den Leuten dort zu unterhalten. Wer weiß, man findet immer neue Freunde oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähhm das soll wirklich nicht beleidigend klingen aber mit Leuten, die in der Nacht aufstehen um ein Spiel zu kaufen nur damit sie es so früh wie möglich bekommen, will ich im RL wirklich nichts zu tun haben xD das sind doch die totalen Nerds und mit sowas geb ich mich nicht ab ;D


----------



## Hoschie69 (16. September 2010)

Ragnaz schrieb:


> hmm ... wie bei allen addons die bei amazon bestellen und sich am release tag freuen dass man net inner nacht raus musste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Beste Lösung imho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2010)

ich schiek meine sklaven vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Connector321 (16. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich finde es unfair alle als Obernerds zu beleidigen, nur weil sie um 24:00 Uhr bei einem Laden stehen um ein Spiel zu bekommen. Ich glaube, ginge es um Fußball wäre es vollkommen normal, oder? Auch wenn es ein bisschen verrückt ist, aber die größten Genies der Welt waren verrückt.

Also ich werde hingehen, da die Stimmung immer sehr nett ist und man kann sich gut mit Leuten unterhalten. xD


----------



## jay390 (16. September 2010)

Naja falls es in meiner umgebung so einen Verkauf geben würde, was aber bei uns in Tirol noch bei keinem WoW addon war würde ich trotzdem nicht hingehen. Ich hab da mal ein paar videos von mitternachtsverkäufen gesehen und wie es da teilweise zugegangen ist war schlimm. 

1. Mitternachtsverkauf gibts ja sowieso nicht überall in großstädten hauptsächlich
2. Bei uns im Mediamarkt liegen auch noch 2 Tage nach release CEs rum, daher hab ich keine stress, hab bis jetzt noch jede CE am releasetag bekommen (inkl. SC2).

Werd sowieso gleich nach der arbeit zum MM fahren und mir dann cata besorgen, dann in ruhe installieren und mich mal mit den Änderungen vertraut machen. War noch nie einer der nach dem Release 1 woche durchgezockt hat nur um irgendeinen first erfolg zu ergattern. Lieber ganz gechillt leveln.

Mit Urlaub wirds Nov/Dez. sowieso schlecht ausschauen da ich schon meinen gesamten Jahresurlaub verbraucht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pharazon/anub (16. September 2010)

also ich werd hingehen zum mitternachts verkauf, ist schon toll, die gespannte atmossphäre, man unterhält ishc mit den Leuten, und so kommen auch ein paar connects zu sammen, oder situationen wie " WAS du spielst auch WoW ?" ^^


----------



## dat_holgi (16. September 2010)

jay390 schrieb:


> Naja falls es in meiner umgebung so einen Verkauf geben würde, was aber bei uns in Tirol noch bei keinem WoW addon war würde ich trotzdem nicht hingehen. Ich hab da mal ein paar videos von mitternachtsverkäufen gesehen und wie es da teilweise zugegangen ist war schlimm.
> 
> 1. Mitternachtsverkauf gibts ja sowieso nicht überall in großstädten hauptsächlich
> 2. Bei uns im Mediamarkt liegen auch noch 2 Tage nach release CEs rum, daher hab ich keine stress, hab bis jetzt noch jede CE am releasetag bekommen (inkl. SC2).
> ...



Bei uns im Media-Markt liegen bis auf den heutigen Tag noch so 15 CE von SC2 rum vlt mehr, und nein nicht irgendwie nachbestellt, das ist irgendiwe nie weniger geworden.


----------



## Thoriumobi (16. September 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> leute die unbedingt um 0 uhr vor nem laden stehen MÜSSEN damit sie zu hause gleich los suchten können will ich garnich als freunde haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Hauptsache, du bist der bessere Mensch, was? Zum Kotzen, diese bescheuerte Kategorisierung von Menschen.


----------



## wowoo (16. September 2010)

Mitternachtsverkauf is doch unsinn, wenn man schon so schnell wie möglich zocken will sollte man sich den Key einfach pünktlich um 24 Uhr schicken lassen..

Die Verpackung braucht man ja nicht, installieren & patchen kann man ja davor.


----------



## Kerbe (16. September 2010)

ich schlafe um diese zeit lieber und gehe ausgeruht zur Arbeit wie jeder normaler Bürger wenn ich manche höre von wegen Krankfeiern wegen nem Game den würde ich sofort Rauswerfen auf der Arbeit


----------



## abe15 (16. September 2010)

Also mich würde es reizen. Aber nicht weil ich möglichst schnell spielen will oderso, das hat mit Sucht oder Freak sein nichts zu tun. Ich würde mich danach in mein Bett legen, brav zur Schule gehen und es dann erst am Abend spielen. Bei so einem Verkauf ginge es mir um die Menschen. Viele Leute, mit denen man sich unterhalten kann. Mal eine Stunde WoW Spieler sein dürfen, ohne dass man für einen amokgefährdeten Abhängigen gehalten wird, das wäre schon was! Ich meine, hat schonmal jemand von euch Schülern versucht, offen damit umzugehen, dass ihr WoW spielt? Sowas kann ein echter Sozialkiller sein, dank extremer Fehlberichterstattungen durch gewisse TV Magazine.


----------



## Essig (16. September 2010)

.... als ich angefangen hab, den thread zu lesen, warens 3 seiten... als ich dann auf seite 5 war, warens schon 7 seiten..... ich hör jetzt auf weiterzulesen

ich jedenfalls werde beim mitternachtsverkauf dabei sein, is für mich sone art festival 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, nur mit weniger musik (aber genau soviel bier), aber da das ja bekanntlich auch nicht jedermanns sache ist, versteh ich jeden sehr gut, der sagt er will da lieber schlafen.

macht jeder mm diesen mitternachtsverkauf? falls ich da nämlich 3 stunden hinfahren muss, änder ich vllt meine meinung nochmal


----------



## Reo_MC (16. September 2010)

Nur ein Wort:


Vorbestellt.

*grins*


----------



## Vranthor (16. September 2010)

Freut mich, das der Thread wieder ausgegraben wurde. Und bis jetzt noch keine Flames. Find ich super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klasse Leute!

Also ich fuer meinen Teil werde mit sicherheit auf deren Mitternachtsverkauf schlange stehen. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das leute in meiner Region WoW speilen. ^-^
Mal sehen wen davon ich schon kenne, und wen ich dort kennenlernen werde.


----------



## Narfmaster (16. September 2010)

Allright Nerds and otakus (or whatever you like to be called)...


So langsam scheint sich ja rauszukristallisieren, wer zu nem Mitternachtsverkauf geht oder wer es sich online bestellt (oder die die einfach nach Arbeits-/Schukschluss innen laden rennen und es sich dan holen)

Aber mal ganz unter uns (ja, ich mein dich...): So'n Mitternachtsverkauf ist doch ne prima Methode, mal von der Flimmerkiste weg zu kommen und was mit hunderten von fremden zu unternehmen die zufällig das selbe in ihrer Freizeit machen wie du. 

Wir sehn uns dann beim Mitternachtsverkauf. Ich bin der mit dem Ausrufezeichen überm kopf und dem <random_colour> T-Shirt/Pulli.


btt: Bwaaaah eigentlich hat ich vor, mit nem Kumpel hin zu gehn.... Aber der is ja weggezogen... so ne shice... geh ich halt allein !


----------



## Essig (16. September 2010)

Narfmaster schrieb:


> btt: Bwaaaah eigentlich hat ich vor, mit nem Kumpel hin zu gehn.... Aber der is ja weggezogen... so ne shice... geh ich halt allein !



komm bei mir vorbei, dann laden wir ne kiste (oder 3) bier ein und gehn zusammen hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

(ach und du fährst)


----------



## Asstaras (16. September 2010)

Ich war bei Mitternachtsverkauf von Wrath of the Lichking und ich fands sehr amüsant. Als ich ankam so ca. um 23 uhr, waren schon einige Kollegen da die sich mit nem Kasten Bier vorm Laden gechilt haben und nurnoch aufs game gewartet haben. Der Laden bei dem ich das Addon gekauft habe ist extrem klein und geschätzt waren dort 100 leute die rein wollten^^
Geil war aber auch ein Gespräch was ich kurz vor der Ladeneröffnung mitbekommen habe^^
Person1: Boah Alter ich hab so durst ey.
Person2: Mach dir doch Wasser, spielst doch nen mage!

Ich konnte netmehr vor lachen


----------



## Vranthor (16. September 2010)

Narfmaster schrieb:


> Allright Nerds and otakus (or whatever you like to be called)...
> 
> 
> So langsam scheint sich ja rauszukristallisieren, wer zu nem Mitternachtsverkauf geht oder wer es sich online bestellt (oder die die einfach nach Arbeits-/Schukschluss innen laden rennen und es sich dan holen)
> ...



Die Farbe geht einen wirklich auf die Augen. Aber es gibt wahrscheinlich mehr Laeden wo ein Mitternachtsverkauf stattfinden wird. Von daher werden Dich die meisten auch nicht finden. ^^


----------



## Vranthor (16. September 2010)

Asstaras schrieb:


> Ich war bei Mitternachtsverkauf von Wrath of the Lichking und ich fands sehr amüsant. Als ich ankam so ca. um 23 uhr, waren schon einige Kollegen da die sich mit nem Kasten Bier vorm Laden gechilt haben und nurnoch aufs game gewartet haben. Der Laden bei dem ich das Addon gekauft habe ist extrem klein und geschätzt waren dort 100 leute die rein wollten^^
> Geil war aber auch ein Gespräch was ich kurz vor der Ladeneröffnung mitbekommen habe^^
> *Person1: Boah Alter ich hab so durst ey.
> Person2: Mach dir doch Wasser, spielst doch nen mage!*
> ...



Ohje, ich glaube das werde ich auch zu hoeren bekommen, da ich auch einen Magier spiele. *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (16. September 2010)

ich war beim wotlk miternchatsverkauf dabei und für den cata verkauf gehe ich ma enstpannt nach der abreit oder mitagspause ins 5m entfernte mediamarkt und kaufes es mir so


----------



## merc91 (16. September 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ne das würde mich als nerd enttarnen und die meissten denkên ich treib sport wenn ich net ans telefon gehe^^



absolutes sign!


----------



## Manotis (16. September 2010)

Also ich habs mir auf jeden Fall vorbestellt denke mal ich geh auch gegen mitternacht hin na ja nach lust und laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (16. September 2010)

jo ich gehe hin aber mein laden ist ein kleiner wo das Addon holen ca 2min dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (16. September 2010)

Hm, wäre mal ganz lustig bei sowas zuzuschaun.

Mit etwas Abstand und einem Bierchen in der Hand zugucken wie sich alle um das Spiel prügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (16. September 2010)

also ich war hier in 51373 beim LK Mitternachtsverkauf dabei und hab eine wunderschöne Zwergin kennengelernt, 
leider hatte sie schon einen Gnom als Freund und somit blieb mir nur der Saturn Loot des LK Rohlings als Epic Win.

Ich hoffe sehr stark, das beim nächsten Mitternachts-Live Event ich neben dem Rohling auch eine N11 mit nach Haus
nehmen kann. Eine Menschin würde es natürlich auch tun.


----------



## IkilledKenny (17. September 2010)

Also bei WotlK war ich aufm Mitternachtsverkauf in Münster, bei Cata wirds wahrscheinlich nüx, bin ja jetzt kein Schüler mehr und muss hart arbeiten :/
Aber das war echt Klasse, ich bin direkt mit Leuten ins Gespräch gekommen, von wegen welche Klasse spielst du , und "grml Schurken um BG" und solche Sachen, wahr schon spaßig


----------



## Vadesh (17. September 2010)

Definitiv vorbestellen, auf Mitternachtsverkäufe habe ich echt keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (17. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Also bei WotlK war ich aufm Mitternachtsverkauf in Münster, bei Cata wirds wahrscheinlich nüx, bin ja jetzt kein Schüler mehr und muss hart arbeiten :/
> Aber das war echt Klasse, ich bin direkt mit Leuten ins Gespräch gekommen, von wegen welche Klasse spielst du , und "grml Schurken um BG" und solche Sachen, wahr schon spaßig


Bei welchem warst du? Game Stop, Arkaden oder Media Markt?

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja beim Cata-Verkauf (man kann ja Urlaub nehmen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider könnten meinen Plänen dieses Jahr derbst was dazwischen kommen, so das ich nicht sicher weiss ob ich's schaffe *heul*


----------



## raggabagga (17. September 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Hm, wäre mal ganz lustig bei sowas zuzuschaun.
> 
> Mit etwas Abstand und einem Bierchen in der Hand zugucken wie sich alle um das Spiel prügeln
> 
> ...




Und dann wenn alle weg sind,gemütlich rüberschlurfen,rein und selbst doch noch eins holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (17. September 2010)

Naa, ich warte, bis man sich bei Amazon endlich die CE vorbestellen kann.
Werd mir für den Tag frei nehmen.

Wobei ich hoffe, dass es erst so Ende November, Anfang Dezember kommt, sonst wird das nix, wegen Schule -.-


----------



## Wiikend (17. September 2010)

Blizz wird es von dienstag auf mittwoch verkaufen....-->server in "wartungsarbeit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _DJMike_ (17. September 2010)

Zu dem Thema Mitternachtskauf...
wenn du damit meinst das man sich mit 1000 von leuten anstellen soll dann guck dir das Video an 
und dann überdenke deine meinung noch !

WoW BC Verkauf Media Markt

wenn ich nur an das denke ... 

und das war BC ZEIT ! jetzt denk mal weiter WoTLK und nun Cata ^^
ne kein Bock lieber bestell ichs mir übers internet ohne Stress ohne allen ! 
Aber ich brauch keine Angst haben mich mit den 1000 Leuten zu Prügeln


----------



## Bandit 1 (17. September 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> ne ^^ mitternachtsverkäufe sind nix für mich. muss mich nich mit 1000 nerds um 0 uhr vor nem laden um irgendein spiel prügeln



Tja, da kommt wieder das Wort NERD aus der Kiste.

Was machst du in einem Forum in dem wohl offensichtlich WOW spielende Nerds rumtoben ?

Du spielst WOW ? Bist du dann auch ein Nerd ? Überleg mal scharf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich bin noch nie zu so einem Verkauf, aber das lag an der Tatsache das ich einfach keine Lust auf sowas habe.

Einige sind dort schon recht peinlich stimmt, aber 90 % sind ganz normale Leute.

Und dann noch dieser *EINE* Zwischenfall in einer MM Filiale - das wurde noch Jahre später aus der Mottenkiste
gegraben. Hurra, wir haben was zum zeigen.... *würg*

Also bitte, lasst doch den Nerd in der Kiste. Geht hin, oder nicht, aber macht euch nicht über euch selbst lustig.


----------



## Villosella (17. September 2010)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich zum Mitternachtsverkauf gehe.

Hängt von 2 Entscheidungen ab.

1.) Will ich die Collectors Edition kaufen oder nicht.
 	ja --> ich geh zum 0 Uhr Raid auf Saturn
 	nein --> ich kann es auch am nachmittag kaufen

2.) ich hab am nächsten Tag frei dann fahre ich auch um 23:50 kurz los kaufs mir

Vorteil ich kann schon mal in ruhe den letzten Teil des Patchs runterladen und am Morgen dann in ruhe zocken. 
Wenn ich so gegen 7 Uhr anfange hab ich die ganzen Leute die um 0 uhr angefangen haben zu zocken schon in den Quest weit vor mir und keiner klaut mir die Questgegenstände.

Die Faulen die erst am nächsten Tag das Spiel kaufen oder arbeiten müssen sind auch noch nicht online. Somit kann ich ihn ruhe zocken.

Online kaufen werde ich es mir nicht weil wenn das zu viele machen gibts wieder Downloadprobleme.


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2010)

Wir sind damals zu 5. just 4 fun zum WOTLK Mitternachtsvorverkauf gefahren. Als wir bei dem Media Markt unseres Vertrauens ankamen waren dort vor dem MM-Eingang zunächst grade mal 2 Typen der Marke Ultranerd (Picklig, dünn, mit Rucksack etc) anwesend. Wir sind dann in den gegenüberliegenden Mäcces rein um noch bissi zu chillen. War auch relativ leer in dem Mäcces und die Leute dort sahen ganz normal aus.
Jedenfalls haben wir uns halt ne halbe Stunde über alles Mögliche unterhalten, bis wir vom Nachbartisch die Worte "Mein Icemage blablabla" hörten...
Ab dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag: Der Mäcces füllte sich und draußen bildete sich schnell ein großer Mob von ca. 200 Leuten. Von überall hörte man die Leute über WoW labern, was eigentlich schon ziemlich lustig war ^^
Draußen schrieen die Leute "Scheiss Horde, für die Allianz" und ähnliche Parolen - die Stimmung war gut.
Wir haben dann noch einige Kumpels getroffen, die sich das Spektakel einfach nur anschauen wollten.
Als es dann mit dem Verkauf losging (fand draußen unterhalb einer Überdachung vor dem Haupteingang statt), reihten wir uns ein und haben das Addon gekauft.

Alles in allem war es ein witziger Abend. Alleine wär ich da aber nicht hingegangen ^^

Dieses Jahr wirds wahrscheinlich nicht klappen, da alle wo anders studieren...ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. Man sieht sich ja online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loony555 (17. September 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> nicht hingehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also mal abgesehen davon, dass es hier in 250 km Umkreis keinen Mitternachtsverkauf geben wird... Ich würde auch nicht hingehen, sondern um die Zeit schon schlafen (muss morgens um 6 aufstehen).
Ansonsten werde ich das fast genauso machen wie du. Ich werds mir allerdings in der Mittagspause kaufen. Wie auch schon bei BC und Wotlk Release.


----------



## Barbirion (17. September 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> einfacher ist es gewisse kontakte zu haben und das spiel schon installiert zu haben bevor es verkauft wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domsky (17. September 2010)

WoW stinkt ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandit 1 (17. September 2010)

Domsky schrieb:


> WoW stinkt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hat einer seine Pillen noch nicht gekriegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na Kleiner, brauchst du Aufmerksamkeit ? DA BITTE - ICH HABE DICH BEMERKT

und jetzt kriech wieder unter deinen Stein und lass die Erwachsenen weiter reden...


----------



## Daddelprinz (17. September 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> ne ^^ mitternachtsverkäufe sind nix für mich. muss mich nich mit 1000 nerds um 0 uhr vor nem laden um irgendein spiel prügeln



Dann wirds auch nix mit dem Server First Titel!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2010)

Server first haha wirds diesmal nicht nach 8 Stunden geben ich tippe mal auf 2-4 Tagen weil die Ep noch sicher angehoben wird im Vergleich zum Betaserver 

Grund 1: es wird nicht mehr im Dungeon gehen das man die Grupper verläßt pullt u dann wegbombt (wird man rausgeportet) 
Grund 2: es wird auch nicht mehr gehen in höher Stufige Gebiete zu fliegen/reiten und dort Mobs grinden (war bei WotLK so full T 6er haben in Zul Drak Sholzarbecken nur gegrindet) 
Grund 3: es wird auch kein Raidboss mehr 2 Tagen nach Release gelegt sein weil man erstmal Ausrüstung braucht u T 10 nix mehr Wert ist in den ersten Raids


----------



## teroa (17. September 2010)

tja kommt druff an wie ich dienst habe (handel) aber rein theoretisch schon will ja ne ce wieder...


----------



## Narfmaster (17. September 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Server first haha wirds diesmal nicht nach 8 Stunden geben ich tippe mal auf 2-4 Tagen weil die Ep noch sicher angehoben wird im Vergleich zum Betaserver
> 
> Grund 1: es wird nicht mehr im Dungeon gehen das man die Grupper verläßt pullt u dann wegbombt (wird man rausgeportet)
> Grund 2: es wird auch nicht mehr gehen in höher Stufige Gebiete zu fliegen/reiten und dort Mobs grinden (war bei WotLK so full T 6er haben in Zul Drak Sholzarbecken nur gegrindet)
> Grund 3: es wird auch kein Raidboss mehr 2 Tagen nach Release gelegt sein weil man erstmal Ausrüstung braucht u T 10 nix mehr Wert ist in den ersten Raids



Grund 4: Wenn die ganzen Leute vom Mitternachtsverkauf ausgeschlafen ham und alle gleichzeitig einloggen wollen, komtms zum Servercrash.
Grund 5: Es wird auf der Hordeseite nur wenige Spieler geben, die nicht klein und grün sind (Respektive auf Allianzsseite den Mond anheulen)
Grund 6: Wer nicht klein und grün ist (oder den Mond anheult) wird sich warscheinlich in den Dungeons rumtreiben.


----------



## Somero (17. September 2010)

Ich werd auch zum Mitternachts Verkauf gehen mit nen paar Kumpels und davor schön noch ins Kino^^
BTW: Gibts noch welche die zum VVK ins MTZ gehen?^^


----------



## Achamenes (17. September 2010)

Werde vermutlich mit paar leuten zum Mitternachtsverkauf gehen ... solang er in den herbstferien ist.


----------



## Darequi (17. September 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> einfacher ist es gewisse kontakte zu haben und das spiel schon installiert zu haben bevor es verkauft wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign die 2.

bzw. bei MM arbeiten und die Nacht frei haben ^^


----------



## Alterthor (17. September 2010)

Moin,

also ich werde nicht zum Mitternachtsverkauf gehen. Mir reicht es wenn meine Frau das morgens kauft, und ich es in der Hand halten kann wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rywm (17. September 2010)

Ich bestells mir ganz chillig bei Amazon, hier in der nähe gibt es wahrschienlich eh solche Mitternachtsverkäufe nicht ^^
War allerdings mal bei 'nem Mitternachtsverkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Harry Potter 7 ;P


----------



## Seltsam (17. September 2010)

Zu WotLK war ich beim nachtverkauf bei einen MM dabei. Bin abend nach McDonald gefahren und der MM war genau gegenüber. Die Musik vom WoW Intro hat mich doch da etwas gelockt.
Ob ich dieses mal auch gehe weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Der McDonald ist mies geworden.^^

Und warum soll man außer Haus gehen? Spiel Online bei Blizz kaufen und direkt starten wegen den neuen Patcher. Hat ja auch bei Starcraft so geklappt.


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (17. September 2010)

Ich bestelle mir lieber bei Amazon schön trocken und warm die CE nach Hause. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2010)

Sowas tu ich mir nicht an, ich brauche meinen Schlaf. Bestelle es mir ganz chillig bei Gamestop vor, so wie bei WotlK. Dann morgens oder mittags abholen und installieren. Fertisch.


----------



## dat_holgi (17. September 2010)

Immer dieses "das tu ich mir nicht an"
ich denke bis auf die späte Zeit wäre das ganze gesünder als ne Stunde WoW zocken.


----------



## xontroulis (17. September 2010)

Ich schlafe aus und spiele dann am naechsten Tag gemuetlich Aion, waehrend der Rest sich ueber zusammenkrachende Server beklagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen davon ist es einfch nur peinlich nicht bis zum naechste n Tag warten zu koennen, egal wie sehr man sich anstrengd ein so komisches Verhalten schoenzureden.


----------



## DiemoX (17. September 2010)

Stelle ich mir schon interessant vor, aber für mich spricht einfach zuviel dagegen, zB. die lange Fahrtzeit von mir aus, und das frühe Aufstehen am nächsten Tag sind für mich nicht vereinbar.


----------



## aguchi (17. September 2010)

ist doch bestimmt cool soviele wow fans auf einem haufen zu sehn.


----------



## Exicoo (19. September 2010)

Ich denke nicht. Habe Wotlk auch erst am nächsten Morgen gekauft.


----------



## Raaandy (20. September 2010)

Also ich hab am 02.11. ne woche urlaub wenns dann kommt wie mmochampion sagte, dann evt. mich würds mal interessieren wie das da abläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub das wär ganz lustig das mal mitzuerleben. was natürlich der ober hammer wär wenn ich dann der einzige wäre der um 12 da steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub die verkäufer würden mich dann als absouten nerd abstempeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hach dat wär lustig^^


----------



## Turkod (21. September 2010)

Also bei Gameware.at rechnen die mit dem 15.11 und planen auch einen Mitternachtsverkauf.
http://www2.gameware.at/
Hmm bei Amazon haben sie auch den 15.11 drinn.
http://www.amazon.de/World-of-WarCraft-Cataclysm-Add-on/dp/B002LVUI08/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1285046057&sr=8-1

Bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das hinkommt.


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. September 2010)

Ich mach es wie bei LK, lass es mir zurücklegen und gehe es chillig am nächten Tag abholen.


----------



## Rootii (21. September 2010)

Umfrage: Cataclysm Release (1337 Mitglieder haben abgestimmt)

ich war der letzte :> 

ich würd nur zum mitternachtsverkauf gehn wenn ich mim pa rl kollegen vorher gemütlich was trinke und die sichs addon auch holen..dann wirds wenigstens witzig ^^


----------



## Plattenbau (21. September 2010)

Also mal so nebenbei:

Sich zum Mitternachtsverkauf zu begeben hat schon etwas. 

Sich vorher beim Mc mit Buff-Food versorgen, mit wildfremden Leuten die ganze Atmosphäre 
geniessen  und fachsimpeln, dann nach Hause, einfach in den ersten Stunden dabei sein, die ersten Server und Realm First 
kopfschütteld miterleben, full epic Heros um Blümchen zanken sehen, diese Goldrausch-Stimmung... 

Also beim letzten mal hatte ich mir mal frei genommen um dabei zu sein...
Klingt verrückt, war es auch und das ist gut so. Wenn man sich alle 2 Jahre sowas leistet ist man übrigens
nicht gleich ein Nerd^^

Aus meiner Sicht in keiner Weise Stress sondern Fun pur, wer die Gelegenheit hat sollte sie einfach mal 
ergreifen. Dieses Jahr ist mein Terminkalender um die Ecke November recht voll :-(

Grüße vom Plattenbau


----------



## Famenio (21. September 2010)

Es kommt darauf an, wann das Add On raus kommt.
Sollte ich nächsten Tag arbeiten müssen, 
dann nicht.
Sollte ich frei haben, 
dann werde ich mir das wohl reinziehen,
wie das so ist mit hunderten anderen
vor einem Laden zu stehen
und alle warten auf das selbe...


----------



## DeadAngel (21. September 2010)

Wenn ich schon so bescheuert bin und mir ne Woche Urlaub nehmen werde für den Quatsch, dann bin ich auch vollpfosten genug um mir den midnightraid reinzuziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Außerdem: Wann kann man mal ne Scheibe einschlagen bei nem MM und als Gnom es auf den Ork neben dir zu schieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baalrok (21. September 2010)

Ich war beim WotLK-Verkauf in München im deutschen Museum dabei. 

War interessant, sehr viele Ältere dort zusehen - gut, die 5-13-Fraktion war da auch sicher schon am schlummern. Hätte mir schon ein wenig Show bzw. "drumherum" gewünscht. Am Ende waren es 10-15 riesige Schlangen vor der Ausgabe! Werd ich nicht noch mal machen.


----------



## hardcorewenz (21. September 2010)

Einfach geil sowas.

War bei Wotlk und BC in München dabei, würde es immer wieder tun. Etwas mehr leute hätte ich mir schon gewünscht aber trotzdem hammer.

Mach sowas generell gerne beim iphone 4 und dem ipad war ich auch extra dabei. auch wenn mich manche dafür als verrückt schimpfen oder nerd mir egal ich finds geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (21. September 2010)

1.Ich werde schön schlummern.
2.Zur Arbeit gehen
3.Abends mein Päckchen mit dem Addon aus packen.
4.Patchen installieren und Punkt 1/2 wiederholen.


----------



## Fezaré (21. September 2010)

Wenn ich es von der Arbeit her wieder geregelt bekommen, werde ich wohl wieder dabei sein.

Beim Wotlk Addon war ich schon ziemlich früh da. Nach kurzer Zeit kamen noch 4-5 weitere Personen. Die Mitarbeiter vom Saturn haben sich gewundert, dass da schon jemand vor ihrer Tür steht. Einer von den wartenden hat sein Auto etwas näher an den Eingang gefahren, Kofferraum auf und die Musik angemacht. Dazu noch ein paar Kekse und der Abend war schon toll. Das beste, und wohl auch überraschenste, war wohl, dass uns der Filialleiter vom Saturn eine Flasche Sekt raus gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nochmal Danke an die Mitarbeit vom Saturn Koblenz (beim Ikea) vielleicht sieht man sich ja dieses Jahr wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wullewu (6. Oktober 2010)

also ich muss noch n kumpel überreden mitzukommen, hab schon vor mir das mal anzuschauen.
hab eh noch resturlaub wo ich dieses jahr noch abbauen muss, dann wird wohl der 7. und 8.12 frei genommen.
laptop mit ins auto, auf der heimfahrt installieren, kurz in einer bekannten fast-food kette vorbeischauen,
nervennahrung für die ersten buggy-und lagstunden einkaufen und dann gooooo^^


----------



## Lornorr (6. Oktober 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> ne ^^ mitternachtsverkäufe sind nix für mich. muss mich nich mit 1000 nerds um 0 uhr vor nem laden um irgendein spiel prügeln



bei wotlk war ich bei einem vorverkauf, der war allerding schon ab 20 uhr am vortag.
da war nix mit prügeln... lief ganz gesittet ab und man unterhlät sich während man in der schlange steht mit den leuten... sind ja alles wowler :-)

hoffe das wird dieses jahr auch wieder aum 20 uhr sein (auch wenn ich nicht glaube dass das ganz legal war)


----------



## XLarge (7. Oktober 2010)

BC hab ich mir damals von Amazon liefern lassen und mich geärgert daß einige Gildenkollegen nachts schon zocken konnten weil sie bei einem Mitternachtsverkauf waren.

WOTLK hab ich mir dann bei einem örtlichen Spieleladen per Anzahlung gesichtert und beim Mitternachtsverkauf abgeholt. War ganz lustig mit einigen hundert Leuten nachts in der Fußgängerzone anzustehen und da wurde auch wirklich gesittet angestanden.

Zum Release des neuen AddOn werd ich es wieder so machen und mir auch wieder eine Woche Urlaub nehmen. Call me nerd...


----------



## sam72 (7. Oktober 2010)

bei uns ist ein mitternachtsverkauf verboten. also werd ich es am nächsten tag erst um 09.30 uhr kaufen können


----------



## Malis23 (7. Oktober 2010)

sam72 schrieb:


> bei uns ist ein mitternachtsverkauf verboten. also werd ich es am nächsten tag erst um 09.30 uhr kaufen können



schon hart das leben in nordkorea


----------



## Talias92 (7. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns ist nen mitternachtsverkauf und ich gehe auch definitiv hin 

allein schon der spaßeshalber - ob ich danach groß durchzoke ich weis ja net...^^
in erster linie ist es einfach geil sowas ungewöhnliches mit na menschenmasse zu machen ^^


----------



## sam72 (7. Oktober 2010)

Malis23 schrieb:


> schon hart das leben in nordkorea



glaubst mir wohl nicht....dein problem

du glaubst wohl echt, das überall in deutschland der mitternachtsverkauf erlaubt ist....ist es eben nicht. ich müsste 70 km fahren, damit ich es nachts bekomme, da in unserer stadt es nicht erlaubt ist. und wegen eines spiels fahre ich nachts nicht so weit....klugsch....r


----------



## dat_holgi (7. Oktober 2010)

sam72 schrieb:


> glaubst mir wohl nicht....dein problem
> 
> du glaubst wohl echt, das überall in deutschland der mitternachtsverkauf erlaubt ist....ist es eben nicht. ich müsste 70 km fahren, damit ich es nachts bekomme, da in unserer stadt es nicht erlaubt ist. und wegen eines spiels fahre ich nachts nicht so weit....klugsch....r



Aber du bist noch in Dtl.? und die nächste Stadt wo es einen Mitternachtsverkauf gibt ist noch im selben Bundesland?
Weil was in ganz Dtl. erlaubt ist oder im selben Bundesland wird auch bei dir erlaubt sein.
Es ist wohl eher dass deine örtlichen Händler ( MM, Saturn) es bei euch nicht als rentabel sehen und deswegen keinen machen.


----------



## Ascanius (7. Oktober 2010)

dat_holgi schrieb:


> Aber du bist noch in Dtl.? und die nächste Stadt wo es einen Mitternachtsverkauf gibt ist noch im selben Bundesland?
> Weil was in ganz Dtl. erlaubt ist oder im selben Bundesland wird auch bei dir erlaubt sein.
> Es ist wohl eher dass deine örtlichen Händler ( MM, Saturn) es bei euch nicht als rentabel sehen und deswegen keinen machen.



Ob ein Mittanachtsverkauf möglich ist oder nicht kommt auf die Stadt/Kommune an und wird in entsprechenden Satzungen geregelt.


----------



## dat_holgi (7. Oktober 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Ob ein Mittanachtsverkauf möglich ist oder nicht kommt auf die Stadt/Kommune an und wird in entsprechenden Satzungen geregelt.



Ist es bei solchen Sachen nicht trotzdem so dass das Geschäft bei der Stadt nen Antrag stellen kann und daraufhin die Stadt/Kommune das dann erst entscheidet. Falls es nämlich so war ist es kein generelles Verbot.


----------



## Benon (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde gehen, mit meiner Freundin zusammen.

Vor dem Media Markt ist ne Bar da wollten wir eh wieder hin.
Also werden wir uns schön gemütlich in die Bar setzten bis der Ansturm aufgehört hat und dann fix auf dem Nachhause-Weg das Addon holen. Am nächsten Tag wird die Arbeit besucht und Abends dann gedadellt.
Lief zwar bei Wotlk-Release gut auf unserem Server aber falls es Bugs gibt sind die bis Abends dann sicher weg xD


LG Benon


----------



## sam72 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Ob ein Mittanachtsverkauf möglich ist oder nicht kommt auf die Stadt/Kommune an und wird in entsprechenden Satzungen geregelt.



richtig. und die nächste stadt die es erlaubt, ist, wie in meinem beitrag vorher, 70km entfernt. soweit deswegen zu fahren, ist mir dann auch zu blöd


----------



## Ascanius (7. Oktober 2010)

dat_holgi schrieb:


> Ist es bei solchen Sachen nicht trotzdem so dass das Geschäft bei der Stadt nen Antrag stellen kann und daraufhin die Stadt/Kommune das dann erst entscheidet. Falls es nämlich so war ist es kein generelles Verbot.



Auch das ist i.d.R in der entsprechenden Satzung geregelt. Oft ist es so, dass an bestimmten Feiertagen, etc. kein Antrag zu stellen ist. Für einen Mittanachtsverkauf, werden die Geschäfte das allerdings tuen müssen.


----------



## Turkod (7. Oktober 2010)

In Berlin kann man sich ja immer schön aussuchen, wo man denn zum Mitternachtsverkauf hingehen möchte. Man ist ja quasi von Media Markt und Saturn umzingelt.


----------



## Raiden3D (7. Oktober 2010)

SRY.Sich aber für ein Spiel Nachts irgendwo anzustellen oder gar Urlaub zu nehmen ist völlig inakzeptabel.
Sind halt nur Spiele.Sollen unterhalten und nicht das Leben prägen.

Leider kein Verständniss für sowas^^ und das obwohl ich seit 21 Jahren Games zocke.Darunter auch so einige MMOs


----------



## Caled (7. Oktober 2010)

Raiden3D schrieb:


> SRY.Sich aber für ein Spiel Nachts irgendwo anzustellen oder gar Urlaub zu nehmen ist völlig inakzeptabel.
> Sind halt nur Spiele.Sollen unterhalten und nicht das Leben prägen.
> 
> Leider kein Verständniss für sowas^^ und das obwohl ich seit 21 Jahren Games zocke.Darunter auch so einige MMOs



Warum denn nicht? Computer spielen ist ein Hobby wie jedes andere auch. Es gibt genug Leute, die z.B. zur Fußball WM Urlaub genommen haben um sich die Spiele Live angucken zu können. Und ich mein damit nicht nur Südafrika, da könnte man ja noch argumentieren, dass das ganze mit einem 'echten' Urlaub verbunden wird. Vor 4 Jahren im eigenen Lande war das nicht anders. Auch Fußball *soll* eigentlich nur unterhalten.....  aber wenn ich mir da so einige Hooligans anschaue


----------



## Raiden3D (7. Oktober 2010)

ähm.Cataclysm ist nur ein ADDon was erscheint und danach Wochenlang verfügbar und spielbar ist.Ein Fußballspiel ist live nur einmal an einem Ort.Das mit Urlaub und vielleicht seiner Familie zu verbinden kann schon was besonderes sein 

Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab .....


----------



## dat_holgi (7. Oktober 2010)

Raiden3D schrieb:


> ähm.Cataclysm ist nur ein ADDon was erscheint und danach Wochenlang verfügbar und spielbar ist.Ein Fußballspiel ist live nur einmal an einem Ort.Das mit Urlaub und vielleicht seiner Familie zu verbinden kann schon was besonderes sein
> 
> Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab .....



Das Event des Mitternachtsverkaufs ist aber auch nur an einem Abend, und sogar weit weniger häufig als ein Fussballspiel.
Und darum geht es eher weniger darum dass man dann ja eh 2 Jahre zeit hat.


----------



## Vranthor (7. Oktober 2010)

Bitte streitet Euch nicht hier rum. Und bleibt bei dem Thema, ein "Ja, ich werde dort sein" reicht auch aus. Sonst muss hier mal aufgeraeumt werden.


----------



## Funmachine (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd mit nem Kumpel Hildesheim unsicher machen. Dank einzelner freier Urlaubstage werd ich mir noch die Woche Freitag frei nehmen xD .. will einfach mal wissen wie so ein Mitternachtsverkauf ist.. schließlich kann nich über etwas urteilen wenn ich nicht weiss wie es ist


----------



## Rygel (7. Oktober 2010)

ich war bei einem WotLK-mitternachtsverkauf. für cata schenke ich mir das. es war ätzend voll, das installieren hat recht lange gedauert und die startgebiete waren nachts schon gut voll mit spielern. ich schlafe diesmal lieber aus, fahre dann gemütlich los zum kaufen und instllier dann alles in ruhe. für nur 5 level mache ich nicht so nen wind .


----------



## Sharaija (7. Oktober 2010)

HeyHow 

Habe mir gedacht ich mache mal nen Thema auf wo wir alle Mitternachtsverkäufe zusammen tragen, wie beim letzten addon auch.



wo?
Stadt
Adresse
------------------------------------------
Sehr geehrter Herr **********,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und das damit verbundene Interesse an unserem Unternehmen.
Voraussichtlich wird es ein Mitternachtsverkauf von dem 06.12 auf den 07.12.2010 geben. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sarah Strangmann

MediaMarkt
Hildesheim
Media Markt TV-HiFi-Elektro GmbH
Bavenstedter Str. 65
D-31135 Hildesheim
TanteEditH

Böser Mod hat mein Thema hier reingeschleust (unübersichtlich..)


----------



## Vaishyana (7. Oktober 2010)

Falls jemand Infos hat im Umkreis von Paderborn würde mich das schon sehr reizen... Schon Läden bekannt?


----------



## asterodeia (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mal bei *Saturn Osnabrück* angefragt und bekam folgende Antwort:

"Eine genaue Auskunft kann ich leider noch nicht geben, ich kann im Moment nur sagen das wir es anstreben."


----------



## Moonfly (21. Oktober 2010)

Also ich muss arbeiten. :>

Daher nö. Habs seit Vanilla nicht einmal gemacht und werds auch nie. Mir bringt es nichts in der Kälte zu stehen und auf was zu warten, was morgens eh bei mir im Briefkasten liegen wird. Und auf den halben oder vllt. auch ganzen Level "Vorsprung", geb ich nen Feuchten. [:


----------



## Chirogue (21. Oktober 2010)

meelt schrieb:


> also ich würde schon hingehen mit paar freunden davor noch einen trinken gehen und dann zum mitternachts verkauf hat schon was es kommt nur auf den wochentag an überlege es mir bis dahin noch



ganz meine rede


----------



## Garnalem (21. Oktober 2010)

Mitternachtsverkauf kann auch spaßig sein, mit Draußen-Party und Alk trinken und so^^ Würd ich aber nur mit Freunden machen und die spielen WoW nicht mehr.

Ich jedenfalls mach mir keinen Stress, sondern bestell es ein paar Tage bei Games Store vor, sicher mir ne günstigere Gamecard und hol es gemütlich am Releasetag irgendwann ab oder ich gehe am Releasetag durch die Stadt und schau, wo es das beste Angebot gibt bzw. versuche, noch ne Draufgabe rauszuschlagen. Der empfohlene Verkaufspreis beträgt 34,99 Euro, aber es gibt viele Läden, die es für unter 30 Euro anbieten und/oder evtl. sogar noch ein Extra anbieten. 

EDIT: Grade mal gegoogelt: Media Markt bietet in einigen Städten - auch kleineren - einen Mitternachtsverkauf an.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (21. Oktober 2010)

Raiden3D schrieb:


> SRY.Sich aber für ein Spiel Nachts irgendwo anzustellen oder gar Urlaub zu nehmen ist völlig inakzeptabel.
> Sind halt nur Spiele.Sollen unterhalten und nicht das Leben prägen.
> 
> Leider kein Verständniss für sowas^^ und das obwohl ich seit 21 Jahren Games zocke.Darunter auch so einige MMOs




Weisst du es gibt Leute die für die Formel 1 um 3 Uhr nachts aufstehen, Und weisst du wieso? Weil es ein Hobby ist. Weil man Fan ist. Also ob ich jetzt für Formel 1, Boxen (dafür steh ich auch auf), Ponyreiten, Wettwalken live oder einen Vorverkauf nachts aufstehe... Hobby ist halt Hobby. Der Spielergemeinde (ich schätze dann mal da gehörst du zu) mit wolchem Unverständnis zu begenen erweckt selbiges bei mir. 
Wem es spaß macht soll es tun. Wäre das kein Dienstag würd ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder hinfahren. Es macht solchen Spaß sich mit realen Leuten zu treffen die man noch nie zuvor gesehen hat, die das selbe tun wie du und mit denen man aus diesem Grund sofort ein Gespräch anfangen kann ala "Horde?" "Jo!" Probier das mal! Probiert das alle mal, es macht wirklcih spaß! 
Und da stehen keine Kalkleisten und verfilzte Nachteulen, da stehen Leute wie ihr es auch seit. Hopper, Rocker, Bürohengste, Lehrer, Rollstuhlfahrer, Atzen, Omis und Opis... es ist einfach toll! 
Ich mag Leute mit Vorurteilen nicht. 
Solong... ich kann dieses Jahr nciht undfinds sehr schade


----------



## Schalli (21. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn ich dann auch gleichzeitig eine Waschmaschine, einen Toaster, eine Mikrowelle, einen Nasenhaarrasierer und eine Kaffeemaschine beim Media Markt kaufen könnte, würde ich es glatt machen. Dann hätte ich nämlich alle Weihnachtsgeschenke auf einen Schlag besorgt...


----------



## sharas1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> leute die unbedingt um 0 uhr vor nem laden stehen MÜSSEN damit sie zu hause gleich los suchten können will ich garnich als freunde haben
> da bin ich besseres gewohnt ^^



Rofl, ich denke mal wenn du meinst, von diesem Beispiel ausgehend, auf andere wesentliche Charakterzüge rückschlüsse ziehen zu können 
bist du unter Garantie schief gewickelt.
Wenn jemand so dämliche Vorurteile gegen andere hat, nur weil sie etwas machen was du nicht tun würdest, wundert es mich das du überhaupt jemanden hast den du als einen Freund betiteln kannst...^^

Aber mal Spaß beiseite, ich würde auch hingehen, kann mir aber am 6.12. mein Expemplar bei meinem Händler abholen, so das ich direkt ab 0.01 am 7.12 (wenn denn die server schon online sein sollten^^) loslegen kann...

Und ja, ich habe mir 2 wochen urlaub genommen...^^


----------



## General Rhino (21. Oktober 2010)

"Nein, ich schlaf ein paar Stunden weiter "

sagt alles 


...wegen i-einem spiel was ich zu einer anderen zeit auch kaufn kann brauch ich mich nicht um 0 uhr dahin zu quälen...


----------



## Atronix (21. Oktober 2010)

Also ich persönlich werde auch dieses Jahr wieder zum Nachtverkauf gehn... Nicht um daheim sofort zocken zu können und am besten erster aufm server lvl. 85 ... würd auch gar nicht gehn... weil ich am nächsten tag berufsschule hab.... sondern einfach weil es immer wieder lustig is so n Nachverkauf... ich mach das zusammen mit meinen zwei Brüdern und meiner Freundin und es is einfach immer wieder toll^^

Grüße


----------



## Missgina (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leutz, also da ich erst seit 1 1/2 Jahren WoW spiele hatt ich bisher gar nicht die möglichkeit bei einem Midnight Media Markt Raid dabei zu sein. Ich werde mir das auf jeden Fall mal antun... Schon alleine die Vorstellung nachts um 12 mit hunderten von anderen crazy Leuten vor einem Media Markt zu stehen oder ähnliches, ist einfach ne Erfahrung wert.

Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand ne Info geben könnte wo in Stuttgart oder noch besser in Ludwigsburg ein Mitternachtsverkauf statt findet wäre das sensationell...

Ach ja... 1 Woche Urlaub hab ich mir auch gegönnt =))

Grüßle eure Miss


----------



## MasterCrain (22. Oktober 2010)

ich hab 2 wochen übl schön direkt vom 6.12 an -.- na ja dan sind die questgebiete nicht mehr so überlaufen wenn ich dan ma zu wow komm^^


----------



## Solaki (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde Mitternachtsverkäufe unnötig und freaky. Warum sollte ich Nachts um 0 Uhr in einen überfüllten Laden gehen um ein Spiel zu bekommen, dass ich mir morgens wenn ich ausgeschlafen bin gemütlich im Geschäft holen kann? Wenn ich da nachts hingehen würde, wäre ich sowieso viel zu Müde um es dann noch, wenn ich nach Hause komme, zu testen. Wenndann würde ich lieber um 0 Uhr online kaufen aber nicht in ein Geschäft rennen.


----------



## Vaishyana (23. Oktober 2010)

Gab es nicht damals einen Thread zu WotLK in denen einige Geschäfte in größeren Städten aufgelistet sind?




Edit: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/65439-wotlk-mitternachtsverkauf-wo/page__hl__wotlk%20Mitternachtsverkauf


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würde mir einen Feuerwehrwagen leihen. Und damit alle Nerds vorm MM wegpusten!

Ps: Suche noch Leute für diese Aktion Interesse bitte per PN mitteilen!


----------



## Ulthras (23. Oktober 2010)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Weisst du es gibt Leute die für die Formel 1 um 3 Uhr nachts aufstehen, Und weisst du wieso? Weil es ein Hobby ist. Weil man Fan ist. Also ob ich jetzt für Formel 1, Boxen (dafür steh ich auch auf), Ponyreiten, Wettwalken live oder einen Vorverkauf nachts aufstehe... Hobby ist halt Hobby. Der Spielergemeinde (ich schätze dann mal da gehörst du zu) mit wolchem Unverständnis zu begenen erweckt selbiges bei mir.
> Wem es spaß macht soll es tun. Wäre das kein Dienstag würd ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder hinfahren. Es macht solchen Spaß sich mit realen Leuten zu treffen die man noch nie zuvor gesehen hat, die das selbe tun wie du und mit denen man aus diesem Grund sofort ein Gespräch anfangen kann ala "Horde?" "Jo!" Probier das mal! Probiert das alle mal, es macht wirklcih spaß!
> Und da stehen keine Kalkleisten und verfilzte Nachteulen, da stehen Leute wie ihr es auch seit. Hopper, Rocker, Bürohengste, Lehrer, Rollstuhlfahrer, Atzen, Omis und Opis... es ist einfach toll!
> Ich mag Leute mit Vorurteilen nicht.
> Solong... ich kann dieses Jahr nciht undfinds sehr schade



Gut gesprochen, gut gesprochen.


----------



## KingBuff (23. Oktober 2010)

ich werd mir dne mitternachtsverkauf garantiert nicht antun. da nutz ich meine zeit lieber zum schlafen.

stattdessen werd ich meiner mum n zettel schreiben das die mir cata mitbringen soll (die arbeitet im media markt )


----------



## Missgina (26. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt in Erfahrung gebracht, dass in Stuttgart Bad Cannstatt der Gamestop auf jeden Fall Mitternachtsverkauf macht. Habe mir gestern mein Game schon vorbestellt. Nur noch hin gehen und abholen.

So wie es scheint werden Media Markt S-City und S- Vaihingen auch einen Miternachtsverkauf anbieten.


GREEEEZ

Eure Miss


----------



## Bracke (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde ja gerne zum Verkauf aber ich muss leider um die Uhrzeit arbeiten...

An Kp. Blaubär.

Meinen bekommst du net^^


----------



## Thuzur (26. Oktober 2010)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Weisst du es gibt Leute die für die Formel 1 um 3 Uhr nachts aufstehen, Und weisst du wieso? Weil es ein Hobby ist. Weil man Fan ist. Also ob ich jetzt für Formel 1, Boxen (dafür steh ich auch auf), Ponyreiten, Wettwalken live oder einen Vorverkauf nachts aufstehe... Hobby ist halt Hobby. Der Spielergemeinde (ich schätze dann mal da gehörst du zu) mit wolchem Unverständnis zu begenen erweckt selbiges bei mir.
> Wem es spaß macht soll es tun. Wäre das kein Dienstag würd ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder hinfahren. Es macht solchen Spaß sich mit realen Leuten zu treffen die man noch nie zuvor gesehen hat, die das selbe tun wie du und mit denen man aus diesem Grund sofort ein Gespräch anfangen kann ala "Horde?" "Jo!" Probier das mal! Probiert das alle mal, es macht wirklcih spaß!
> Und da stehen keine Kalkleisten und verfilzte Nachteulen, da stehen Leute wie ihr es auch seit. Hopper, Rocker, Bürohengste, Lehrer, Rollstuhlfahrer, Atzen, Omis und Opis... es ist einfach toll!
> Ich mag Leute mit Vorurteilen nicht.
> Solong... ich kann dieses Jahr nciht undfinds sehr schade




DANKE! Genau meine Meinung!

Auch ich habe beim MiNa-Verkauf von WotLK in Hannover viele tolle Leute kennengelernt. Und hoffe das auch dieses Jahr wieder zu tun.
Zudem stehe ich dafür nicht extra auf, sondern erledige das auf dem heimweg von der Arbeit. Ich habe nämlich Spätschicht und der Media-Markt liegt direkt auf dem Weg 
Aber diesesmal bin ich besser vorbereitet. Da sind ja doch einge Leute da und es dauert seine Zeit bis man reinkommt.


----------



## StarBlight (30. Oktober 2010)

Naaaaaaaa klasse.... war vorhin im Media Markt und mir wurde gesagt dass MM in ganz Köln keinen Mitternachtsverkauf macht...
Jetzt hoffe ich dass EB Games einen macht, sonst bleibt mir nur Amazon oder der digitale Download von Blizz... -.-


----------



## Lempo (30. Oktober 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> aber nur wenn es den Erfolg " Ich bin doch nicht Blöd [Trampel 10 mediamarkt Mitarbeiter in 30 sekunden nieder]" gibt xD


made my day


----------



## Lintflas (1. November 2010)

Wer braucht denn noch den Mitternachtsverkauf, wenn man es bequem per digitalem Download über Battlenet saugen kann?

Nee, das Gedrängel mit diesen ganzen ungewaschenen, pickeligen, blassen Nerds erspare ich mir diesmal.  

Ja, ich weiß! ...

Ihr wollt alle diesen schönen Karton fürs Regal haben, aber mal ehrlich, die Verpackung ist doch eh nur ein weiterer Staubfänger.


----------



## iTzArko (1. November 2010)

ich fahre zum kumpel und wir gehen dann zum mitternachtsverkauf  *freu mich schon*


----------



## wullewu (1. November 2010)

Solaki schrieb:


> Ich finde Mitternachtsverkäufe unnötig und freaky. Warum sollte ich Nachts um 0 Uhr in einen überfüllten Laden gehen um ein Spiel zu bekommen, dass ich mir morgens wenn ich ausgeschlafen bin gemütlich im Geschäft holen kann? Wenn ich da nachts hingehen würde, wäre ich sowieso viel zu Müde um es dann noch, wenn ich nach Hause komme, zu testen. Wenndann würde ich lieber um 0 Uhr online kaufen aber nicht in ein Geschäft rennen.



wenn ich das richtig sehe bist du noch nichtmal 80, und kannst eigentlich somit noch grnicht sagen das du das spiel spielst.
erst ab 80 gehts richtig los,das davor is nur mittel zum zweck.


----------



## Wizzle (1. November 2010)

Äh tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt jemand beleidige, aber ernsthaft ein paar stunden vor MM Gamestop etc rumlungern um mitternacht geilerleike auf den spielestapel stürtzen und um sptätestens 1,2 uhr losspielen, die Leute die das tun die habens echt nötig.

Ich habe meine CE bestellt und gehge die nach der Arbeit hohlen (ja ich gehe am Relaesetag arbeiten !) und mit meinem Bro B-Day feiern, ich spiel aber warscheinlich erst am 9 oder 10ten weils die ersten tage unspielbar ist.


----------



## Minorjiel (1. November 2010)

Hm, also ich werd's vermutlich kein zweites Mal in meinem Leben mitmachen. Ich habe den WotLK-Mitternachtsverkauf in Hannover beim MediaMarkt mitgemacht. Dabei war mir das frühzeitige Installieren und Spiele weniger wichtig, sondern eher die Veranstaltung als solche:

Hatte erwartet, dass die Menschen dort mit Verkleidung hinkommen, MediaMarkt eine Würstchenbüde dort hinstellt und zumindest ein klitzekleinesbißchen Rollenspielstimmung aufkommt. 

Nicht! Stattdessen haben ein paar hundert Leute über eine Stunde im Regen gestanden, der Fronteingang wurde durch aufgeschichtete Europaletten in zwei Seiteneingänge aufgeteilt und dann sind ab 00:30 die Leute in Grüppchen in den Laden gedrückt worden. Das Sicherheitspersonal hat aufgepasst, dass nichts kaputt geht und keiner verletzt wird. Und direkt neben der Kasse waren die Schachteln aufgebaut und nach exakt 6,4 Minuten hat jeder Kunden mit seinem Exemplar den Laden wieder verlassen, ist in sein Auto gestiegen und so schnell es geht nach Hause gefahren.

Absolut unspektakulär! Da warte ich lieber, bis der Postbote 8 Stunden später an der Tür klingelt!


----------



## Cathan (1. November 2010)

wullewu schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig sehe bist du noch nichtmal 80, und kannst eigentlich somit noch grnicht sagen das du das spiel spielst.
> erst ab 80 gehts richtig los,das davor is nur mittel zum zweck.



Was hat das mit seiner Meinung über Mitternachtsverkäufe zu tun?



Minorjiel schrieb:


> Hatte erwartet, dass die Menschen dort mit Verkleidung hinkommen, MediaMarkt eine Würstchenbüde dort hinstellt und zumindest ein klitzekleinesbißchen Rollenspielstimmung aufkommt.


Du erwartest dass sie verkleidet dort hingehen und sich zum Affen machen. Oo


----------



## Ghornat (1. November 2010)

Ich werde wieder mit ein paar kumpels was harzen und anschließend gechillt in die mitternachtsschlange stellen :-P


----------



## Audi_The_Best (1. November 2010)

Ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei wenn ich nicht grade mein Abi machen würde und im Dezember wieder Klausurenphase hätte :/

Deswegen werd ich auch kurz nach Release nicht so viel bis gar nicht spielen können ,allerdings war ich vor 2 Jahren beim Wotlk Release am Mitternachtsverkauf bei und das war echt ein schönes Gefühl ,ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen ,und ne Collectors Edition bekommt man meist auch mit Garantie dort.


----------



## Minorjiel (1. November 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Du erwartest dass sie verkleidet dort hingehen und sich zum Affen machen. Oo



Ja, tue ich! Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich? An Halloween, Karneval und Oktoberfest hat damit auch keiner ein Problem! Ich gehe auch nicht auf die Kirmes, um schnell ein Bier zu trinken. Weil ein schnelles Bier kann ich mir auch gegenüber in der Eckkneipe reinziehen! 

Aber Du hast vielleicht recht: Meine Erwartungshaltung war wirklich etwas naiv und weltfremd. Scheint wirklich nur der Typ Zocker hinzugehen, der sich zum Release schon 10 Tage Urlaub genommen und das Telefon abgeklemmt hat...oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Muffi77 (1. November 2010)

Ich finde das auch nicht so ungewöhnlich, dass man zu so etwas als wirklicher Fan verkleidet hingeht. Ich meine, das machen doch Trekkies oder Star Wars-Fans bei den Premieren der Filme auch durchaus.

Ich finds okay, aber das liegt sicher auch an meinem P&P-Hintergrund, denn viele WoW-Spieler scheinbar nicht haben.


----------



## Spleez (3. November 2010)

Mir reichts wenn ich das ding gemütlich nachmittags kaufe, und ganz ohne Zwang anfange zu zocken, da is mir die Zeit die ich im Bett verbringen kann doch zu kostbar, als dass ich sie wegen n paar Stunden aufgeben würde nur um dann schnellst möglich 85 zu sein um allen zu zeigen wie süchtig ich doch bin.


----------



## Ascanius (3. November 2010)

Wäre wohl das Letzte was ich mir antuen würde...

Hab das bisher nur im Fernsehn gesehen... ganz schöne Freakshow^^


----------



## VIRUS114 (3. November 2010)

Ich hab mir erst ma den 6-10 frei genommen das spiel hab ich mir über den digitalen Vorverkauf von Blizzard besorgt.
Keine lust Cata normal über CD zu installieren wenn ich alles sofort haben kann. 
Gezockt wird in ruhe ma gucken ob ich das packe auch ma die questtexte zu lesen.


----------



## Tamîkus (3. November 2010)

hmm ich war beim wotlk miternachts verkauf dabei naja kb drauf habs mir gemütlich vorbstellt und werde mich beliefern lassen


----------



## Denekro (4. November 2010)

meine Freundin und ich werden zusammen hingehen und uns das ganze antun xD


----------



## No_ones (4. November 2010)

Tweety10317 schrieb:


> jo war auch bei *licht*king



joa der lichtking is nen toller typ  ne ich werde cata nich dabei sein da ich für einige klausuren lernen muss


----------



## Killer-Katze (5. November 2010)

Hab mir mal die Collector's Edition bestellt, ob ich nun am ersten Tag spielen kann oder nicht ist mir ehrlich gesagt wuaaast! 
Falls es einen Mitternachtsverkauf gibt und sich die Wiener aufraffen sich mal versammelt zu treffen, würde ich hingucken, aber nur des Events wegen!


----------



## Nomora (11. November 2010)

Hi, 

also wie ich gerade erfahren habe, wird der MediaMarkt in Kirchheim unter Teck auch einen Mitternachtsverkauf durchführen.
Für den ein oder anderen eventuell interessant der aus der Umgebung kommt, besonders da die auch sicherlich die CE da haben werden.

Paar Freunde und ich selbst werden natürlich dort irgendwann mal am 6.12.10 um kurz vor 0Uhr aufschlagen und uns das mal reinziehn.

Schönen Tag euch noch 

LG Nomo


----------



## Habira (11. November 2010)

Also ich habe für mich und meinem Freund die CE vorbestellt im Laden meines Vertrauens und werde es dann nach meiner Frühschicht abholen! Mitternachtsverkauf könnten wir gar nicht machen, weil wir beide arbeiten müssen...


----------



## Xenterra (11. November 2010)

In Karlsruhe (Bulach) findet auch wieder ein Mitternachtsverkauf zu Cataclysm statt. Informationen gibts
auf http://www.mediamarkt.de/maerkte/karlsruhe/karlsruhe/. Imbisswagen ab 22 Uhr rockt natürlich gnadenlos


----------



## Amano (11. November 2010)

Alle Media Märkte in Berlin nehmen am Mitternachtsverkauf teil.


Im Media Markt Alexa findet auch diesmal wieder das offizielle Event mit den Blizzardentwicklern statt.

mAN SIEHT SICH ^^


----------



## Druda (12. November 2010)

Ich setz mir meine Katzenohren auf, geh in stealth und schleich mich von hinten rein...hihi.


----------



## Lydell (12. November 2010)

Druda schrieb:


> Ich setz mir meine Katzenohren auf, geh in stealth und schleich mich von hinten rein...hihi.



und ich kauf mir frostgram die steel edition gehe zum mitternachtsverkauf und verhaue mit dem ding passanten!


----------



## JJanker (12. November 2010)

Also ich war heute bei uns im MM und habe mir die Colector's Edition vorbestellt =)
Die werde ich mir dann pünktlich zu Mitternacht abholen. Die CE hat man, bei
einer Vorbestellung, sogar sicher, meinte der Verkäufer.
Hab auch ne Rechnung und alles bekommen.
Muss man mal erlebt haben
So long!


----------



## MonsterLilly (12. November 2010)

Ich bin den Mitternachtsverkauf betreffend noch unentschlossen.

Mein Freund will unbedingt hin und anstatt allein zu Hause rumzugammeln könnte ich mir durchaus mal so ne Freakshow geben. 
Erlebt man ja nicht all zu oft, dass auch die härtesten Nerds mal aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen 

Andererseits bin ich ja - was größere Menschenansammlungen angeht - leicht phobisch und muss es nicht unbedingt haben, wenn es nicht sein muss. 
Da spräche natürlich einiges dafür am nächsten Tag in die Stadt zu fahren und es mir in einem - für das Tagesgeschäft - normal bevölkerten MM zu holen.

Ach ich weiß es auch nicht...abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## Djthomas (12. November 2010)

Bei uns in wien gibts das leider nicht sonst wäre ich schon dort um 0:00 uhr ^^


----------



## qqqqq942 (12. November 2010)

...man hat nun etwa ein Jahr darauf gewartet - da kann ich mich doch beherrschen und die 10 Stunden auch noch warten...


----------



## Ademos14 (12. November 2010)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> ...man hat nun etwa ein Jahr darauf gewartet - da kann ich mich doch beherrschen und die 10 Stunden auch noch warten...



Für mich ist es einfach die Tatsache, dass man einmal in seinem Wow-Leben sowas mal mitmachen sollte...^^


----------



## Zwizazadera (12. November 2010)

HI,


ich hab Cata schon bei Blizzard im Online Shop gekauft ! Key hab ich auch schon brauch also nur noch um 0:00 ihn ins Hackbrett eingeben und dann loslegen !!!

1. In B-Net einloggen (Check)
2. zum Shop surfen (Check)
3. Game Kaufen und bezahlen (Check)
4. Ins Game Inloggen und Cata saugen (Check)
5. Key per eMail bekommen (Check)
6. aufn 7 Dez. warten zum loslegen *g* 

Runter geladen is auch schon alles evtl. dann noch nen Patch aber dann kann 
ich schon los legen *g*



Tschuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## schmetti (12. November 2010)

Da fehlt die Download version von Cata ^^


----------



## michiberg12140 (13. November 2010)

An alle die aus Kreis Minden,Kreis Herford kommen:

*Sonderaktion zum WOW- Nachtverkauf!*
Anlässlich des Mitternachtsverkaufs von WoW Cataclysm am 6.12. um 20.30 Uhr wird die Gilde "Set sail for fail" (Weltrangliste zur Zeit Platz 44 für ICC/ Platz 8 für Halion) einen Liveraid im Mediamarkt Porta Westfalica durchführen. Sie wollten schon immer mal die Spieler der Gilde live sehen? Das ist Ihre Chance sie zu treffen und ihnen über die Schultern zu schauen, beim einzigartigen Live-Event: "Wir Raiden sowohl die Eiskronenzitadelle wie auch Halion live, natürlich 25er und in Heroischem Schwierigkeitsgrad!" 

Grüße
Michi


----------



## Moktheshock (13. November 2010)

JJanker schrieb:


> Also ich war heute bei uns im MM und habe mir die Colector's Edition vorbestellt =)
> Die werde ich mir dann pünktlich zu Mitternacht abholen. Die CE hat man, bei
> einer Vorbestellung, sogar sicher, meinte der Verkäufer.
> Hab auch ne Rechnung und alles bekommen.
> ...



da hast du aber echt nen guten verkäufer gefunden^^.
Bei uns bekommste net mal mit Vitamin B ne sicher zusage zur Cata Ce da sie nur 20 Bekommen und die Abends verkloppen wollen^^


----------



## Toddy37 (13. November 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe mir heute Cata vorbestellt bei MM und werde auch zum Mitternachstverkauf gehen =D war bei WotLK auch schon da und war echt lustig besonders was für Leute man da alles trifft ^^
Ich wollte mal fragen was habt ihr zu euer Vorbestellung im Laden bekommen habt, ich habe so einen LED-Schlüsselanhänger bekommen oder ist das überall gleich ?

Gruß Toddy


----------



## Totemwächter (14. November 2010)

mir fehlt die antwort
"Habe das spiel schon 2 tage vorher!"
oder auch
"Kaufe es mir online, und warte zuhause auf den key!"


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Ich habe es mir vorbestellt. Müsste am nächsten Tag sowieso arbeiten und hätte ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust um Mitternacht ein Spiel zu kaufen, egal wie gut es auch immer ist^^. Es rennt mir ja nicht weg.


----------



## Seraphix (14. November 2010)

Wenn ich mir nur sicher sein könnte, dass amazon es schon kurz vorm release verschickt und ich es dann erhalte. Ich würde mich grün und blau ärgern, wenn ich am 7.12 dastehe und mein Paket noch nicht da ist. Bin in dieser Beziehung sehr ungeduldig. Es ist schon ein schöner Anreiz vor der ganzen Spielerflut einen Tick vorraus zu sein, so hauen die mir nicht "meine" mobs weg^^

Also werde ich wohl wirklich zum Nachtverkauf gehen. Ganz lustig war es vergangenes Mal schon.


----------



## Sumpfgumpf (16. November 2010)

Für mich sind die großen Ketten für den Mitternachtsverkauf zu weit wech *sigh* - demzufolge wird es leider wohl auf Ebay hinauslaufen...

Aber aktuell vertickt da jemand alle drei CE's im Set - wie kann man sowas nur machen?
Ich würde meine nie hergeben und werde das Game zocken bis sie die Server abstellen... 

Gumpf


----------



## Graveraper (18. November 2010)

Tag zusammen, 

Ich hab heute gelesen das bei uns in Wesel der Saturn ein Nachverkauf vom 6. auf den 7.12 startet   auch ohne Vorbestellung.

Super epische sache werde auf jedenfall vor ort sein und mir eins ergattern zudem noch diese geile Stimmung bei Nachverkäufen ist unschlagbar. 
Die haben auch ohne Ende Collector´s da bestellt hab heute nochmal nachgefragt und der Verkäufer meinte evtl gibts auch Sonderpreise für den Nachtverkauf. Die Kerle da in der Software sind eingefleischte Hordler total strange die Typen aber nice.

Hoffe man sieht sich vor Ort wäre lustig  


VG Marc


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2010)

Also diesesmal hab ich mir echt vorgenommen hin zu gehen. Kumpel ist auch schon überredet 

Wir gehn nach Kaiserslautern. Gibt es evt. schon eine Liste, auf der man die Märkte sehen kann, die mitmachen ? 

LG


----------



## Hadez6666 (18. November 2010)

auf wow-europe.com gibts im Forum ne Liste
Edith meinte gerade du solltest mal hier schaun:

http://eu.battle.net...topic/829562992


----------



## Volusenus (18. November 2010)

Ach ja, grundsätzlich würde ich da schon gerne hingehen, aber da ich morgens um 5:30 aufstehen muss, um rechtzeitig zur Arbeit zu kommen, stellt sich mir die Frage gar nicht. 

Denen die hingehen können, wünsche ich recht viel Spaß. 

Und: Seid froh, dass ihr's euch leisten könnt, mitten in der Woche mitternachts eurem Hobby nachzugehen. Das ist wohl nur den wenigsten vergönnt.


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2010)

Hadez6666 schrieb:


> auf wow-europe.com gibts im Forum ne Liste
> Edith meinte gerade du solltest mal hier schaun:
> 
> http://eu.battle.net...topic/829562992



Ich danke dir mein/meine Lieber/Liebe


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2010)

hm, wieso ist da Kaiserslautern nicht aufgeführt ... dass macht mich stutzig :-(
normal ist da jedes Jahr was ...


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. November 2010)

Würde hingehen aberwürden Eltern net erlauben und habs mir schon wo vorbestellt.


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Würde hingehen aberwürden Eltern net erlauben und habs mir schon wo vorbestellt.



<3 dein Satzbau


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> <3 dein Satzbau



Foren sind auch net berühmt für einen perfekten Satzbau und muss man ja auch net.


----------



## myxir21 (18. November 2010)

ich gehe auch hin. Kaufe es und gehe danach schlafen, dann arbeiten und dann nach Hause WoW spielen.

Ich gehe nur hin, damit ich sowas auch mal gemacht habe xD


----------



## Ixidus (18. November 2010)

schule-nach hause-oh amazon hat noch nicht geliefert-bierchen trinken gehen-schlafen-schule-oh es ist da...wayne-bierchen trinken gehen-schlafen-schule-ok langsam mal installieren

so in etwa


----------



## Volusenus (18. November 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> schule-nach hause-oh amazon hat noch nicht geliefert-bierchen trinken gehen-schlafen-schule-oh es ist da...wayne-bierchen trinken gehen-schlafen-schule-ok langsam mal installieren
> 
> so in etwa



Ersetze "Schule" durch "Arbeit" - dann ist's ähnlich wie bei mir.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (18. November 2010)

Werd eventuell mit 'nem Kumpel und 'nem Arbeitskollegen von ihm hingehen. Vorher noch 'nen Kasten Bier gekauft und vorm Laden gewartet, dass die MMC (Media Markt Citadel) ihre Tore öffnet. Der Raid wird bestimmt lustig. =)


----------



## Bommel123 (18. November 2010)

Ich würde gerne hingehen; ist bestimmt mal ein Erlebnis. 
Nur schreibe ich leider an genau dem Tag, also nur wenige Stunden später, eine Mathe-Klausur. Ich werds mir wohl erst am Nachmittag holen...

Lg


----------



## Luc - (18. November 2010)

meelt schrieb:


> also ich würde schon hingehen mit paar freunden davor noch einen trinken gehen und dann zum mitternachts verkauf hat schon was es kommt nur auf den wochentag an überlege es mir bis dahin noch



Es wird ein Dienstag, wenn ich meinem Kalender vertrauen darf. 

L.G. Luc -


----------



## Harkor (18. November 2010)

Ich hatte es für den Mitternachtsverkauf vorbestellt, jetzt aber wieder abbestellt. Werde den Blizzard Download nutzen mit meinen Freunden um 0.00 Uhr im TS den schleppenden Login und die Lags bewundern.  
Danach dann mit 25 anderen Worgen um einen Mop prügeln.


----------



## Triatis (19. November 2010)

sieht bei mir wohl ähnlich aus, wieso NACHTS irgendwo schlange stehen...

habs schon bei Blizzard bestellt, sobald es am 7.12 losgeht bin ich dabei


----------



## Wagugu (19. November 2010)

Hätte die Auswahl "hab einen Freund gefunden der sich anstellt und mirs in der Früh vorbei bringt" ausgewählt^^


----------



## tyrokz (19. November 2010)

ich werds mir evtl erst 1 woche später oder so holen...
ich erinnere mich noch am anfang bc da standen glaub immer 200 leute auf einem fleck und warteten bis 1 mob spawnte <.<
den mist tu ich mir nich nochmal an und serverfirst oder son mist .. naja wayne


----------



## Königmarcus (20. November 2010)

habs mir heute vorbestellt bei ama. mal sehen wann es ankommt, hatte jmd das schonmal, das n wow-addon 1-2 tage vor release da war? bei sc2 war es ja auch bei den ama-vorbestellern so


----------



## Millwall (20. November 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Foren sind auch net berühmt für einen perfekten Satzbau und muss man ja auch net.






Ich wäre allerdings dafür, das einzuführen...





@topic: entweder Amazon oder aber einen oder zwei Tage später bei Saturn oder Media Markt. Ich werde doch nicht mitten unter der Woche in der Nacht schlussverkaufartige Menschenmassen ertragen wollen.


----------



## Barkyo (20. November 2010)

auf amazon vorbestellen is schön chillich ^^


----------



## Icelemon (20. November 2010)

Soll das ein Witz sein? kein mitternachtsvk in Nürnberg? 

Naja egal, hab eh bei Amazon bestellt.


----------



## Ekmir (20. November 2010)

hehe, am 07.12. um spätestens 00:05 uhr werde ich mich wohl mit vielen anderen im worgenstartgebiet um die mobs prügeln!! hab cata bei blizz geholt! *grins*

mfg


----------



## Grabtänzer (20. November 2010)

Gibts i-wo schon ne Liste, welche Media Märkte überhaupt bei Mitternachtsverkauf mitmachen?


----------



## IkilledKenny (20. November 2010)

Barkyo schrieb:


> auf amazon vorbestellen is schön chillich ^^



Noch chilliger ist der digitale Kauf =) werd ich diesmal so machen, letzes Jahr war ich auf dem Mitternachtsverkauf in Münster. Es war echt verdammt cool. Man ist direkt mit den Leuten ins Gespräch gekommen, alle waren freundlich und es waren garkeine Anzeichen von "Ich muss das Spiel als erster haben" Alle sind gesittet reingegangen, waren freundlich zu einander. Jaja - wenn das mal im /2 und in den Foren auch so währe


----------



## mRvNN#<3 (20. November 2010)

Vorbestellen regelt


----------



## MewMewMewtu (20. November 2010)

Ich werds mir zu weihnachten holen 

Ich habs halt lieber schön allein anstatt (wie schon einige gesagt haben) sich mit 100 anderen um die Mobs zu streiten.


----------



## Deanne (20. November 2010)

Ich werde es wohl runterladen. Als WotLk raus kam, war ich beim Mitternachtsverkauf in Düsseldorf und das tu ich mir nie wieder an. Von gesittetem Benehmen keine Spur. Es wurde geschubst, geschlagen und gedrängelt. Und als Frau hat man es da besonders schwer, wenn 200 stämmige Kerle einen zur Seite drängen. 
Und obendrauf wurde mir auch noch meine Geldbörse geklaut. Kein Wunder bei dem Gedrängel, ein Paradies für Taschendiebe.


----------



## lol-0-mat (21. November 2010)

Eig hatte ich fest vorgenommen zum Mitternachtsverkauf zu gehen.
Da sich der Media Markt aber in der Nähe meines Arbeitsplatzes befindet lauf ich in der Mittagspause eben kurz hin, leg meine Reservierung vor und geh glücklich damit zurück zur Arbeit, wart noch drei lange Stunden bis ich daheim bin und zur Stoßzeit wie zu WotLK wieder lags, spaß und flames mitbekomme... war zwar nervig, trotzdem episch


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (21. November 2010)

Wenn ich am nächsten Tag keine wichtige Klausur schreiben würde, würde ich wohl sogar zu einem solchen Mitternachts-RL-Raid hingehen, aber die Priorität liegt nunmal anders.
Zudem hab ichs im örtlichen Laden bestellt mit Garantie drauf das es am 7.12. abholbar ist, wenn dem nich so is gibbet Rabatt


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

Ich glaub ich werds mir vorbestellen


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. November 2010)

Habs mir bei Blizzard schon vorbestellt, da es in Bayern (soweit ich weiß) auf Grund des Ladenschlussgesetzes (20-06 Uhr) gar keinen Vorverkauf gibt. :/


----------



## FE3L-X (23. November 2010)

Ich hab momentan noch nicht einmal einen Rechner der läuft, aber ich werde mit Kumpels trz. zum Media Markt gehn. Wir spielen alle nicht mehr, wer weiß ob wirs uns überhaupt holen. (Die meisten von denen haben mit BC aufgehört zu suchten ;D ) Aber wir werden älter, und wer weiß ob wir jemals wieder sowas zusammen machen wollen und können. Mit 3-4 Bier, guter Laune, viel Spaß und Gerede über die alte Zeit und vorallem die UNGLAUBLICH lange Zeit ( wer hat noch Angst vor /played ) die wir in WoW verbracht haben, wird das bestimmt ein netter Abend. Ich freu mich drauf, wird der erste und vllt. letzte Mitternachtsverkauf, aber bestimmt klasse! 
MfG


----------



## StarBlight (23. November 2010)

*seufz* immernoch keine genauen Angaben aus Köln.... ich kotze -.-


----------



## Micro_Cuts (23. November 2010)

StarBlight schrieb:


> *seufz* immernoch keine genauen Angaben aus Köln.... ich kotze -.-



in Köln macht der Gamestop in der Hohe Str MV!!

Media markt diesmal nich.

wurde mir beides per email von den jeweiligen shops bestätigt


----------



## destix73 (2. Dezember 2010)

MITTERNACHTSVERKAUF zu WOW Cataclysm

In folgenden Filialen findet ein Mitternachtsverkauf zu WOW Cataclysm statt :


expert klein GmbH
Flörsheimer Str. 1
65479 Raunheim

expert klein GmbH
Mainzer Straße 110
65189 Wiesbaden

expert klein GmbH
Justus-Liebig-Str. 1
36100 Fulda / Petersberg

expert klein GmbH
Gutenbergstraße 1
36251 Bad Hersfeld


----------



## sp4rkl3z (2. Dezember 2010)

schaut euch das hier an:

http://media.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/midnight-opening/de/index.xml

Land wählen, Stadt wählen... freude haben


----------



## chrisp1976 (3. Dezember 2010)

Bei Expert Klein in Raunheim und Wiesbaden gibt es jede 30. Addon umsonst... also werde ich da wohl mal einfinden und hoffen das ich der 30. bin ^^


----------



## Arlox93 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde es mir am Dienstag im Nachtverkauf holen 
Warum?
Weil ich die Nacht zockn werde um dann Dienstag gemütlich mit ein wenig Energydrinks im Blut für 6 Std (Fachabi) in die Schule zuwatscheln.

Wo?
Zwickau, MediaMarkt man sieht sich


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich gehe vielleicht zum Mitternachtsverkauf in Berlin, Tegel. =)
Vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen.


----------



## Tyrnen (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde morgen zum Media Markt in Duisburg gehen und es mir um Mitternacht kaufen


----------



## Tabuno (6. Dezember 2010)

Kann man beim Mitternachtsverkauf auch zufällig GameCards kaufen? ;S


----------

